# Metal's Peak



## Metalhead1

First powerlifting meet is in 3 months. Training style is staying conjugate throughout, with emphasis on accomodating resistance.

Current weight is 260. Daily calories are staying 4500. Dropping a day and doing 5 days a week for more recovery, plus cardio. Im not looking at dropping weight purposely, but if I do it will be because of cardio alone.

Currently at 1g of test atm. Tren ace will be added at 400mgs in about 2 weeks. Waiting on bloods to come back before I start.

My absolute goal is to total 1500. I got roughly 100lbs to add total to get there in 12 weeks. It's going to fukkin happen.

Today was Dynamic upper day
Bench 50% + 25% bands (90lbs)
95x8x2sets
135x5x2sets
155x3x2sets

185 + bands
3x15sets (45 sec rest)
11:26
(Originally was supposed to do 3x9sets but I was feeling fresh and decided to add sets with time)

Floor CG Press
225x12
225x10
225x10 drop 185x10

Inc DB
90x15x3sets

BB Rows
135x15
185x10
Didn't do too much here because I have Safety Bar Squats tomorrow

Lat PD
SS
Abs


----------



## snake

God bless you can keep you health buddy. An injury is the only thing that could stop you. I like the idea of more recovery, that's going to go far. Keep the cardio low impact because your back and legs will take a beating.

You're not planning on entering the 242's are ya? I'm anti- weight loss for PLing.


----------



## Metalhead1

snake said:


> God bless you can keep you health buddy. An injury is the only thing that could stop you. I like the idea of more recovery, that's going to go far. Keep the cardio low impact because your back and legs will take a beating.
> 
> You're not planning on entering the 242's are ya? I'm anti- weight loss for PLing.



Thanks Snake. Going to start with 5 days a week. Cardio is for work purposes. Have to run a mile and a half in a certain time. So the quicker I take care of that the better.

No, I'm not cutting to 242. The only way I'm competing there is if the cardio tones me up that much. I'm going to keep eating as I have that has put me at 260, and keep the strength increasing.


----------



## Metalhead1

Went and got bloodwrk this morning. Didn't eat until 10, and hit the gym at 1230. Fukkedmy routine a bit, but shit still got done.

Safety Squat Bar
100x8x2sets
130x5x2sets
160x3x2sets
210x3
250x3
280x3
Chains added (60lbs)
370x3
400x1x2sets
Went for a double the first set and lost it out of the hole. So did 2 singles instead. 
410x1

SSB Good Morning (pins at parallel)
160x8
210x8
Chains added 
270x5

Hypers
SS
Abs


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Good luck. Cardio during a meet peak should not be more then 30 min, 3x a week of liss. Your only goals right now are to increase your squat, bench and deadlift.


----------



## Metalhead1

DieYoungStrong said:


> Good luck. Cardio during a meet peak should not be more then 30 min, 3x a week of liss. Your only goals right now are to increase your squat, bench and deadlift.



Thanks dys. Im looking to keep it as minimal as possible to get the work shit out of the way. Main focus is definitely the big three.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Definitely looking forward to following along bud.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metal, keep the vids coming please. I am watching for them on IG. That's where a lot of your improvements will come from, so don't forget those.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> Metal, keep the vids coming please. I am watching for them on IG. That's where a lot of your improvements will come from, so don't forget those.



Just uploaded one with squats and good mornings after.

All the while Dan Green is squatting 606x10 directly under mine


----------



## Jin

Fanboy here. Let’s do it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Hey Metal, what are your goal weights for the meet?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Would you like my feedback here so it's part of the log? I ask because there will be a lot of criticism coming your way. So long as you take it as constructive, and learn, then imo it's nothing to be embarrassed about. Up to you.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> Would you like my feedback here so it's part of the log? I ask because there will be a lot of criticism coming your way. So long as you take it as constructive, and learn, then imo it's nothing to be embarrassed about. Up to you.



Yeah leave it on here


----------



## Metalhead1

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey Metal, what are your goal weights for the meet?



I had numbers in mind, but since pob is about to drill my ass, I'll have more realistic numbers in a few months


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Take this first meet as a chance to dial in your technique, and learn the comp lifts. 

You can be gym-bro strong with shit technique. You can't be a strong powerlifter with shit technique.

From the sounds of it, your technique sucks right now, and that's mostly expected tbh. You might want to stray a bit from conjugate so you can get more reps of the actual comp lifts. You can't do them right if you don't practice them until they are all grooved.


----------



## Metalhead1

DieYoungStrong said:


> Take this first meet as a chance to dial in your technique, and learn the comp lifts.
> 
> You can be gym-bro strong with shit technique. You can't be a strong powerlifter with shit technique.
> 
> From the sounds of it, your technique sucks right now, and that's mostly expected tbh. You might want to stray a bit from conjugate so you can get more reps of the actual comp lifts. You can't do them right if you don't practice them until they are all grooved.



Good points, and thanks for that.

 I'll consider swapping back to Sheiko unless you, or pob have better suggestions.

 I felt my technique was getting "better" staying around 80% using sheiko, but of course thought i was ready and played around with conjugate stuff


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ok, here goes.

1. Increase the height of the rack. You are quarter squatting just to pick the bar.

2. Before you unrack you need to tighten the upper back. Shrug into the SSB and don't let the traps loosen.

3. Take the chains off since they aren't set up correctly. It's not just a strand of chain flailing around. It's supposed to be a lead chain, then 5/8's links (usually 20 links per chain) hanging by the middle. As you squat down they should rest on the floor. As you come up out of the hole they come off the floor and the bar quickly gets heavier on the way up.

4. Pick the bar out of the rack by squeezing your ass, you don't use your quads. Having a taller rack height will make this easier. 

5. Take the wraps off, they are so loose that sleeves would get you better results anyway. Also don't ever put the knot behind the knee.

6. You are overly excited at the unrack. Slow down. You unrack the bar and then before it even settles you are walking back. Unrack the bar and stand still. Count to 2. Then, left foot back, right foot back. If you do more than this, start over. 

7. Lock your knees at the top before you squat and when you finished the squat.

8. You are taking air into your chest rather than abdomen.  I will rustle up some vid on this for you. But try this right now. Put your right hand on your belly button. Put your left hand over your heart. Breathe in thru your nose slowly and deep. Only your right hand should be moving. 

9. Your knees are caving and I can't see why because I can't see your feet in the video. So first, what's on your feet, they look like boots? 

10. You are going to need to learn to box squat soon. 

Ask questions if you need clarification to understand.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Good points, and thanks for that.
> 
> I'll consider swapping back to Sheiko unless you, or pob have better suggestions.
> 
> I felt my technique was getting "better" staying around 80% using sheiko, but of course thought i was ready and played around with conjugate stuff



I need to just see some more training before I make recommendations on how you are going to peak. Dys is absolutely correct that your technique is what's most important here. So using conjugates MIGHT not be the best fit for you.


----------



## Metalhead1

Thanks for the feedback. Im wearing chucks. I just pulled my sleeves down and theyre at my ankles. Not boots 

I won't fukk with those chains anymore. Thats all the gym had...

My feet were just outside shoulder width. Toes pointed slightly out also to help keep my knees out. Ive always had trouble with my knees stsrting to cave, so thats why i assumed my hips are weak.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> I need to just see some more training before I make recommendations on how you are going to peak. Dys is absolutely correct that your technique is what's most important here. So using conjugates MIGHT not be the best fit for you.



I absolutely agree with both of you. I want my technique sound. So, whatever it takes


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Well damn..........I need to get some videos out there too if you get free feedback from Pillar and DYS lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Im wearing chucks. I just pulled my sleeves down and theyre at my ankles. Not boots
> 
> I won't fukk with those chains anymore. Thats all the gym had...
> 
> My feet were just outside shoulder width. Toes pointed slightly out also to help keep my knees out. Ive always had trouble with my knees stsrting to cave, so thats why i assumed my hips are weak.



Get me some footage directly from behind at floor height. I want to see of your arches collapse. That's more common in squatters than weak hips from my observations.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> Get me some footage directly from behind at floor height. I want to see of your arches collapse. That's more common in squatters than weak hips from my observations.



Will do. I'll squat again Thursday and get one for you.

Arches as in feet positioning?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Will do. I'll squat again Thursday and get one for you.
> 
> Arches as in feet positioning?



Arches as in the arch of your foot, like between the ball of your foot and heel. Try and touch the ground with the inside of your foot and watch what your knee does.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> Arches as in the arch of your foot, like between the ball of your foot and heel. Try and touch the ground with the inside of your foot and watch what your knee does.



Yep knee caves. Which means I'm probably not pushing out when I'm coming out of the squat?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Yep knee caves. Which means I'm probably not pushing out when I'm coming out of the squat?



Well I need the new vid to be sure. But hypothetically speaking, if your arch is collapsing, I will have to teach you to flex the arch.


----------



## Metalhead1

PillarofBalance said:


> Well I need the new vid to be sure. But hypothetically speaking, if your arch is collapsing, I will have to teach you to flex the arch.



Word. Sounds good.

Doing bench today. Any certain angles you would prefer to see?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Word. Sounds good.
> 
> Doing bench today. Any certain angles you would prefer to see?



From foot of bench, step out 4 to 5 feet to the side and point the camera at the bench.


----------



## Metalhead1

Bloods came back. 
1g of test
25mg aromasin eod

Tren starts soon. More bloodwork to come before the peak, and add any orals


----------



## Metalhead1

Bench
95x8x2sets
135x5x2sets
185x5
225x4
255x3x2sets
295x3x5sets

Speed
255x5x3sets

DB Incline
90x15
100x13

Lat PD
120x15
150x12
180x12

Pullups

Abs


----------



## Metalhead1

Front Squats 
95x8x2sets
135x6x2sets
185x8
205x5x2sets
225x3x3sets
245x2x3sets

Upped the volume on these today. Lower back wasnt happy after Monday's session. Going to have to reevaluate the split


----------



## Metalhead1

OhP
95x8x2sets
135x5x2sets
185x5
205x3x2sets
225x2x3sets

CG Bench 
225x5
255x5
275x5

Metal Catapult
315x15
These turned into partials. Just wanted to pump the tri's more

DB Sides
35x20, 40x20, 50x12
SS
Dips
3x15

BB Curl 
2x15
SS
Over/under Tri Pushdown 
2x20 each


----------



## Metalhead1

Day 2 of tren. Still 260. Strength is the main goal, but looking better never hurts. Cals staying at 4500


----------



## HollyWoodCole

You're all over it Metal, keep kickin ass buddy.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Metalhead1 said:


> Bench
> 95x8x2sets
> 135x5x2sets
> 185x5
> 225x4
> 255x3x2sets
> 295x3x5sets
> 
> Speed
> 255x5x3sets
> 
> DB Incline
> 90x15
> 100x13
> 
> Lat PD
> 120x15
> 150x12
> 180x12
> 
> Pullups
> 
> Abs





Your bench is probably the best of your powerlifts. It only needs some tweaks. But these tweaks are like the finishing touches, so they can be the hardest to learn to implement consistently.

Before every unrack, and this goes for squats as well as deads except there is no unrack lol. Run thru your mind, thinking about where your body is and what it should be doing. 

Start at the feet and work up or the other way around. Here are my comments and suggestions:

1. The upper back needs to be kept under control. Your elbows keep flaring out more and more and earlier and earlier as the set of 295 went on.  When you warm up, wrap a band around your wrists and grab the bar and bench. This forces you to "pull the bar apart."  This will help guide you to keeping the upper back tight and the shoulder blades closer to their original position, longer. 

2. Look at the position of the wrist and where the bar sits in the hand when you press. You want the bar inline with the forearm as much as possible without dumping it onto the chest. So flex your wrists a bit.

3. If you are going to wear wrist wraps (and it's fine that you do) then put then on your wrists. You are wearing them on your forearms. That's not helping. 

4. The whole time from unrack to rack you need to shove your toes thru the front of your shoes and squeeze your ass hard. Don't let up. It's a full body lift and leg drive matters. 

5. You labeled the vid of 255lbs as speed bench. It's not. Speed benching 255 for 5 reps would require like a 600lb max bench. Also typically speed reps are done no more than a triple but opinions vary here. Bottom line is, speed work is not about adapting to weight, it's about becoming faster. So don't worry too much about what's on the bar.


----------



## Metalhead1

Thanks for the feedback. I will work on these points. Do you have a picture of the first suggestion? Not 100% on that one. Disregard. I found it.

Yeah probably fukked that terminology. Probably should have gone with touch and go reps.

Doing deads today. Will try to get vids for you on those to critique


----------



## Trump

Just copied all that, thanks



PillarofBalance said:


> Your bench is probably the best of your powerlifts. It only needs some tweaks. But these tweaks are like the finishing touches, so they can be the hardest to learn to implement consistently.
> 
> Before every unrack, and this goes for squats as well as deads except there is no unrack lol. Run thru your mind, thinking about where your body is and what it should be doing.
> 
> Start at the feet and work up or the other way around. Here are my comments and suggestions:
> 
> 1. The upper back needs to be kept under control. Your elbows keep flaring out more and more and earlier and earlier as the set of 295 went on.  When you warm up, wrap a band around your wrists and grab the bar and bench. This forces you to "pull the bar apart."  This will help guide you to keeping the upper back tight and the shoulder blades closer to their original position, longer.
> 
> 2. Look at the position of the wrist and where the bar sits in the hand when you press. You want the bar inline with the forearm as much as possible without dumping it onto the chest. So flex your wrists a bit.
> 
> 3. If you are going to wear wrist wraps (and it's fine that you do) then put then on your wrists. You are wearing them on your forearms. That's not helping.
> 
> 4. The whole time from unrack to rack you need to shove your toes thru the front of your shoes and squeeze your ass hard. Don't let up. It's a full body lift and leg drive matters.
> 
> 5. You labeled the vid of 255lbs as speed bench. It's not. Speed benching 255 for 5 reps would require like a 600lb max bench. Also typically speed reps are done no more than a triple but opinions vary here. Bottom line is, speed work is not about adapting to weight, it's about becoming faster. So don't worry too much about what's on the bar.


----------



## Metalhead1

So after this week, I'm doing a major overhaul on my training split since dys, and pob steered me from my conjugate idea.

Today was the 6th day in a row. Stupid. I'm going to factor in rest days appropriately, and follow numbers from one of the many sheiko routinesi have to work on form and build strength at percentages rather than chasing weight.

For example: i did deads today. All sumo to get my form down. It started going to major shit at 80%. Which was 460 for me. Fatigue was a major factor from not resting properly.

Here's the workout. 
Sumo Deads
135x8x2sets
225x5
50% 290x4
60% 345x4
70% 405x3x2sets
80% 460x2x2sets
Backdown (form turned to shit)
70% 405x3x4sets


----------



## Metalhead1

Took saturday off. Sunday started with bench
Bench 
95x8x2sets
135x5x2sets
185x5
225x4
255x3x2sets
290x3x5sets

Bench went good. Went into squats afterwards. Did not go well at all. Fatigued af. Didnt have many quality sets. Pob recommend i go back to my oly shoes. After the shitty squat session, back to bench

Paused Bench
240x4
275x3x4sets

Then db flyes and leg press. I felt pretty defeated yesterday

Today's workout went 100000x better. All sumo on deads and hopefully I just about have my set up down

Deads
135x8
225x5
290x4
345x4
405x3x2sets
460x2x5sets

Bench 
135x8
185x6
225x5
255x4
275x3x2sets
290x2x3sets
275x3x2sets
255x4
235x5
225x6
200x7
185x8

Deads to knees
315x4
365x4
405x3x5sets

DB Flyes
40x10
50x10
60x10x2sets

Deads were challenging but encouraging. Bench seemed effortless today. Off day tomorrow. Squats and bench Wednesday


----------



## PillarofBalance

Trump said:


> Just copied all that, thanks



Probably fine, most of this is basic info. But these comments were relayed after reviewing video. So some of it may not apply to you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

What is making you want to pull sumo for a first meet? It’s much more technical lift then conventional. Plus it kind of makes you gay. 

Has pillar seen your sumo vids? Not trying to be a dick at all. Just most beginners sumo pulls are nothing more then wide stance conventional deads haha.


----------



## Metalhead1

DieYoungStrong said:


> What is making you want to pull sumo for a first meet? It’s much more technical lift then conventional. Plus it kind of makes you gay.
> 
> Has pillar seen your sumo vids? Not trying to be a dick at all. Just most beginners sumo pulls are nothing more then wide stance conventional deads haha.



Mainly for the short rom. My conventional is roughly ~50lbs more than my sumo, but not for long. Plus I figure it would carry over to the conventional.

He saw the ones from Friday. Main problem was my hips were not allowing me to get in position properly and at the lockout. I was locking out with my lower back and not my hips. He gave me corrective actions for those.

I sent him 2 from today. First heavy set and last heavy set.


----------



## Metalhead1

Bench 
135x8
185x5
210x4
245x3
280x2x2sets
315x2x3sets
280x2x2sets

3" Block Pulls
225x5
315x5
375x3
430x3
490x3x2sets
520x1x3sets

Floor Press
225x10
245x8
275x8

Little update. After running sheiko for the past 2-3 weeks, weights are moving much easier after all the continuous volume on the big lifts.

Bench and deads especially. I'll be pulling conventional.

 Now just continuously trying to get my squat right. Constant stretching, program days. Now box squats added in, it's going to get fukkin better.


----------



## Jin

Yes, yes indeed.


----------



## Metalhead1

Lol you're a trip Jin


----------



## silvereyes87

Excited for you bro


----------



## Cslogger515

Definitely following your log good luck with your meet.


----------



## Metalhead1

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x5
255x3
300x3
345x3x2sets
390x2x4sets
I have a bad habit of not breaking at my hips first. Which causes me to lean forward too much. Making depth more difficult, and looks like shit. I believe it's mental at this point on my top sets. Still a work in progress.

Bench
135x8
185x5
225x4
255x3x2sets
290x2x2sets
330x1x3sets
No problems here. Thought about squats while I was benching.

Box Squat
230x5
275x4
320x3
365x2x4sets
Program prescribed regular squats for the second round, but I Swapped to box squats for more posterior chain work. 365 was a PR for weight and reps. Now, once I unfukk my regular squat, I'll feel much better


----------



## Metalhead1

Deads
225x8
315x5
365x3
405x2
470x3x4sets

Back off deads
405x5x2sets

Pin Press (Chest Level)
135x8
185x5
225x5
4x4 @RPE8
245x4
265x4
275x4
295x4
Kind of fukked these up. Rest was short, but i felt stronger each set.

Wide Rows
4x12

Did some shrugs with 100lbs dbs. Side delts, and curls for fun.

Still hovering 260. Swapped up my diet a little. Back to mostly chicken, and less beef as I've been taking too much fat in my diet. Carbs are still 600+. Protein right at 250. Lasttime I tried this my strength took a hit. Hoping for different results this time


----------



## Metalhead1

This one is from 6 months ago. I weighed roughly 240. 





This one is from today weighing 260. Same spot. Maybe slightly different lighting?


----------



## Gibsonator

hell yea bro that's some solid work you put in there!!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> hell yea bro that's some solid work you put in there!!!



Thanks brother. Likewise:32 (1):


----------



## The Tater

Man, you look great. Keep it up!


----------



## Metalhead1

So, I've been bothered about squats for some time, and definitely wasn't happy with Monday's results.

I've been obsessing about them religiously since last week. After my prescribed stretches, my hips were feeling loose for once.

Then I decided I was going to test what I've got today. 

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
370x1
415x1
435x1
460x1 PR (100% i've been working off of)
Had this been my second attempt at the meet, I would have gone for 485 on the 3rd.

Today everything came together I BELIEVE. Form was the best I've ever had it at these weights. It has definitely helped build some confidence going forward.


----------



## Jin

Good work MH. Squats can indeed be a religious experience...


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Good work MH. Squats can indeed be a religious experience...



Thanks man. Yeah for sure. Got to thank pillar, and his prescribed butt stuff. Without that for the last month, I would still be squatting shitty without any reason why.


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah for sure. Got to thank pillar, and his prescribed butt stuff.



He got you with that trick too?


----------



## silvereyes87

Metalhead1 said:


> So, I've been bothered about squats for some time, and definitely wasn't happy with Monday's results.
> 
> I've been obsessing about them religiously since last week. After my prescribed stretches, my hips were feeling loose for once.
> 
> Then I decided I was going to test what I've got today.
> 
> Squat
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 275x3
> 315x3
> 370x1
> 415x1
> 435x1
> 460x1 PR (100% i've been working off of)
> Had this been my second attempt at the meet, I would have gone for 485 on the 3rd.
> 
> Today everything came together I BELIEVE. Form was the best I've ever had it at these weights. It has definitely helped build some confidence going forward.



Dude youre squats are really coming along. Great work


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> He got you with that trick too?



Trick...yeah...let's call it that


----------



## Metalhead1

silvereyes87 said:


> Dude youre squats are really coming along. Great work



Thanks bro


----------



## Beserker

That’s great progress for 6 months, a testament to your dedication.


----------



## Metalhead1

Squat
135
185
225
255x5
290x4
345x3x2sets
390x2
395x2
405x2
415x2

Bench
135
185x5
225x4
260x3x2sets
295x2x2sets
335x1
340x1 PR
345x1 PR

Box Squats 
205x5
250x4
295x3
345x2x4sets


----------



## Metalhead1

Went kayakking for my first time yesterday. The route was 6 miles. Got sunburned like a mofo. Pissed the old lady off because i didnt wait on her...oh well.

Did this today. Hit these fairly easy. I've been advised not to increase weights, and save PR's for the meet. 
Bench
135
185
205x5
240x4
280x3x2sets
315x2x5sets

Squat
135
185
230x5
275x4
320x3x2sets
370x2x2sets
415x1x3sets
370x2x2sets

2 more weeks of training. Deload. Then the final peak, with some drol dropped in


----------



## silvereyes87

Steady numbers man. Doing good


----------



## Jin

Surprised you fit into a kayak.....


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Surprised you fit into a kayak.....



There were people that had a tighter fit than I did


----------



## Metalhead1

Spent all of yssterday at the lake. Some of today also. Plus, traveling 3 hours to get the kids back home. So yeah i had to train today.

Wrote out my weekly routine off a transmutation template since I'm deloading next week. Just feel like I need to be pushed more than what the Sheiko routine was doing.

Deads
225
315
405
430x2
460x2
495x1
520x1
520x2 beltless pr. Definitely had more weight, but I've been told to save them

Battled acid reflux the entire deadlift session due to eating not so healthy foods today, and my belt not helping. So went beltless om the last set

SSB Box Squat (beltless, sleeveless)
160
210
320x3x2sets
340x3x2sets
360x3

Snatch RDL 
225x8
275x5x2sets

Abs
3x15

Shrugs
3x15

Rev Hypers
3x15


----------



## Metalhead1

Bench felt strong today. Volume is a tad less than what I had been doing the past few weeks, but the intensity kick is what I felt like I needed this week.
Bench
135
185
225
275x3
295x3
315x2x2sets
335x2x3sets

1 Board Press
335x3
355x3
365x2

Catapult
365x3
375x3

Seated Rows
Face Pulls
Abs


----------



## Metalhead1

New Metal lever belt, and singlet arrived today. So fukking ready to try out this belt.

But it's a deload week, and good timing too. Been having constant pain in my right adductor, and my right shoulder has been pissed too. Lots of stretching, rolling, and light workouts for the week.

Weight is still hovering 255, and drol started today.


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> New Metal lever belt, and singlet arrived today. So fukking ready to try out this belt.
> 
> But it's a deload week, and good timing too. Been having constant pain in my right adductor, and my right shoulder has been pissed too. Lots of stretching, rolling, and light workouts for the week.
> 
> Weight is still hovering 255, and drol started today.



that belt is fukkin sickkkkk!!! i have the Metal straps 
Gonna be lookin like a fukkin stud come meet day! :32 (12):


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> that belt is fukkin sickkkkk!!! i have the Metal straps
> Gonna be lookin like a fukkin stud come meet day! :32 (12):



Hell yeah man. Im stoked for this belt, and I'm definitely going to have to stretch the legs on this suit.


----------



## Metalhead1

Last day of the deload week. Worked up to easy singles on deads yesterday, and wide box squats to stretch out my adductors. Along with hamstring and back accessories.

Today went another direction. 50mg drol preworkout kicked up the intensity of today's workout.

1-Board CG (3RM)
135x8
185x5
225x3
245x3
275x3
295x3
315x3
325x3
335x3

1-Board (Strongest Grip)
275x5
295x5
315x5
315x8

DB Decline Tri Ext
35x10
45x10x3sets

Chest Supported Rows 
70x8x4sets
Pump work. Hit back yesterday 

Inc DB Flyes
45x10
55x10
65x10

Front 45lb Plate Raise
3 rounds 30s

Felt strong today. Going to enjoy the weekend with the kids, before the final wave starts next week.


----------



## Metalhead1

Deload is over. 4 weeks to go. Did a dynamic lower body day with banded box squats, and such.

Today
Bench 5RM
135x8
185x5
225x5
245x3
275x3
315x5 (RPE 8)

CG Floor Press
3xMaxReps
275x10x8x7

Tate Press
45x15x2sets
45x10

INC DB Flyes 
2x30 Seconds 
45s both sets

Light Band Side Delt
25 each

Light Band Face Pull
RP to 100

Ate like shit. Slept like shit, but feeling stronger than I ever have. Weight still 255. Off tomorrow. Then, heavy squat day Thursday. 

Hopefully I can start adding more content on this. Most of the work has been behind the scenes due to form, and getting the small shit hammered out.


----------



## Metalhead1

Side note. Tren and drol combined is a whole new world. Im normally level headed, and very calm. Adding drol a week ago has changed that majorly.

I informed my wife that i added something to my protocol for the next few weeks. She doesn't know what I take, but i told her i added something just so she can help me stay calm, and keep me away from negative situations.


----------



## Gibsonator

i was angry 24/7 on drol NOT on tren so i could only imagine. smart to tell ur wifey that, remember... breathe. Whatever it is it's prob not as big of a deal as you may think it is at that moment.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> i was angry 24/7 on drol NOT on tren so i could only imagine. smart to tell ur wifey that, remember... breathe. Whatever it is it's prob not as big of a deal as you may think it is at that moment.



Same. I was fine on tren. Drol without tren was fine. Adding drol with tren has changed EVERYTHING. 

Yeah man Im glad I told her, because she said that she thought did something wrong for the last week. Im not mean or aggressive towards her, but I guess just my demeanor as a whole kind of had her worried.


----------



## Long

I apologize


----------



## Metalhead1

Long said:


> I'm using your bench press workout as a guideline for my own. I don't share weights but I have some questions. Or help setting up the bench program if you will. If this is muddling up your thread I will erase it.
> 
> I did (by accident I skipped the second weight set that would have been 185)
> 
> 135×5 warm up.
> 205×8
> 225×2
> 225x3
> 205×8
> 205×6
> 
> Quick breaks but not 30 seconds or anything.
> 
> How would you change this?
> I'm looking to increase my bench.



I would say by adding more volume in the warm up sets. This was told to me a while back, and reinforced again today. Adding volume may effect your working sets in the beginning, but it will even itself out.

Like 
Bar x 10
95 x   10
135 x 5-8
165 x
185 x
Just as an example. Where you go after that would depend on what you're looking at for your top set(s) for the day. 

Example: 225x3x5sets, or 205x5x3sets etc. 

I tend to keep my warm up sets the same, but instinctive


----------



## Metalhead1

Also Long, before your next bench day, give me an idea of what you have planned and I'll do my best to help you accomplish it.


----------



## Long

Metalhead1 said:


> Also Long, before your next bench day, give me an idea of what you have planned and I'll do my best to help you accomplish it.



Thank you very much. The warm up makes sense. Chest is my weak area. (One of) I'm trying to get my bench to 300 and then increase volume.


----------



## Metalhead1

Squat day. Sets of 5 all the way to the top set

405x5. Moved decent besides the fatigue that built up to get there. Which was the point I think. 

Side note. insomnia, and suppressed appetite are both strongly present, but my mood has increased somehow, and strength is still climbing.


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Squat day. Sets of 5 all the way to the top set
> 
> 405x5. Moved decent besides the fatigue that built up to get there. Which was the point I think.
> 
> Side note. insomnia, and suppressed appetite are both strongly present, but my mood has increased somehow, and strength is still climbing.



Amazing progress brother. VERY proud of how much you’ve advanced as a squatter!


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Amazing progress brother. VERY proud of how much you’ve advanced as a squatter!



Thanks bro! Without pillar's help, I'd probably still be beating my head against the wall


----------



## The Tater

Kicking ass Metal! ****ing beastly lifts.


----------



## Trump

That’s my squat goal 5x405 impressive


----------



## Metalhead1

Trump said:


> That’s my squat goal 5x405 impressive



When you and gibs get done with your bodybuilding nonsense, I'll help you get there:32 (1):


----------



## Trump

I will do both no probs, just give me a few month. 



Metalhead1 said:


> When you and gibs get done with your bodybuilding nonsense, I'll help you get there:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> When you and gibs get done with your bodybuilding nonsense, I'll help you get there:32 (1):



hey, I can do both damnit! :32 (13):
405x4 last time i tried :32 (17):
edit: prob get a solid 3, 3rd being sketchy af right about now, well before i f'd my back up 3 days ago


----------



## Trump

Has anyone seen video evidence of this man even in a gym never mind squatting



Gibsonator said:


> hey, I can do both damnit! :32 (13):
> 405x4 last time i tried :32 (17):
> edit: prob get a solid 3, 3rd being sketchy af right about now, well before i f'd my back up 3 days ago


----------



## Metalhead1

Trump said:


> Has anyone seen video evidence of this man even in a gym never mind squatting



Negative. But mad props to him for hittng that number being 6'6. That's a long way down


----------



## Gibsonator

you guys kill me


----------



## Trump

I doubt he squatted that he would of been doing Bis/tris that day



Metalhead1 said:


> Negative. But mad props to him for hittng that number being 6'6. That's a long way down


----------



## Metalhead1

Adductor issues came back. Made it to 315 and thought the bitch was going to pop. Ice and ibuprofen tonight, and chiro in the am.


----------



## Long

That sucks. Heal up. Best of luck!


----------



## Gibsonator

Metalhead1 said:


> Adductor issues came back. Made it to 315 and thought the bitch was going to pop. Ice and ibuprofen tonight, and chiro in the am.



jesus u too?! i know u saw wells pop his recently. hope its minor brother! do u do anything to warm up adductors before squats?


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> jesus u too?! i know u saw wells pop his recently. hope its minor brother! do u do anything to warm up adductors before squats?



No I don't know who Wells is. I did see Huang tear his at the Kern a few months ago.

Nothing too much other than static stretches before, and in between warm ups.


----------



## TODAY

Metalhead1 said:


> Adductor issues came back. Made it to 315 and thought the bitch was going to pop. Ice and ibuprofen tonight, and chiro in the am.


I may have missed it, but how did you injure your adductor?

Also, this log is fantastic.


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> I may have missed it, but how did you injure your adductor?
> 
> Also, this log is fantastic.



It's been lingering for a little longer than a month. Most likely just over use from squatting 2-3x a week the past few months, and tendons not adapting quickly enough to the weight/workload. My best guess anyway


----------



## The Tater

Hope you heal quick!


----------



## Metalhead1

Saw the chiro today. My right hip is higher than the left. He belives thats help cause the pain in my groin. Got an adjustment. Going to a pt tomorrow. Then back to the chiro wednesday for another adjustment. 

Should be good to go for the meet.


----------



## Metalhead1

Had to find my bench opener today. Goal was x3 RPE@10 with perfect form.

Bench 3RM (opener)
Bar until warm
95x10
135x10
185x5
225x3
265x3
300x3 RPE adjust
315x1 Feeler to jump between 330-350. Went easy.
350x3 weight/rep pr

Only downside, i overshot the leg drive, and my ass came up on the last rep.

Overall, it felt good. Felt strong. Trying to reach maximal output with maximal weight is something I'm trying to get more accustomed to. Probably shouldn't have been that psyched to hit an opener. Maybe it was the drol...idk


----------



## TODAY

Metalhead1 said:


> Saw the chiro today. My right hip is higher than the left. He belives thats help cause the pain in my groin. Got an adjustment. Going to a pt tomorrow. Then back to the chiro wednesday for another adjustment.
> 
> Should be good to go for the meet.



How'd PT go, man?


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> How'd PT go, man?



Won't be able to be seen until Monday. I'll be doing heat therapy and couch stretches in the mean time. Plus, cold therapy before bed, and no squats until next week at least.


----------



## TODAY

Probably a good course of action. You've almost certainly been incurring some hip shift at the bottom of your squats and that compensatory pattern can be a pain in the ass to fix.


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> Probably a good course of action. You've almost certainly been incurring some hip shift at the bottom of your squats and that compensatory pattern can be a pain in the ass to fix.



Yeah exactly. It's been an annoying problem as of late. Should be good enough to go in 3 weeks at least.


----------



## Metalhead1

Goal for the day was Deads 3rm. Felt good. Felt strong. Then, everything went to absolute shit. 

Aimed for 545x3 for the top set. First went up strong. 2nd started to go up and (insert excuse) didn't make it.

Adductor is fine. No effect. 

Lost tightness. Right pec took a beating. Back to the drawing board.

I had to take a long breather after missing. Something i knew i ****ing had. 

It's moments like these are the ones I will get used to. These moments I hope I learn from in training to prevent them from happening in meets.


----------



## TODAY

Metalhead1 said:


> Goal for the day was Deads 3rm. Felt good. Felt strong. Then, everything went to absolute shit.
> 
> Aimed for 545x3 for the top set. First went up strong. 2nd started to go up and (insert excuse) didn't make it.
> 
> Adductor is fine. No effect.
> 
> Lost tightness. Right pec took a beating. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> I had to take a long breather after missing. Something i knew i ****ing had.
> 
> It's moments like these are the ones I will get used to. These moments I hope I learn from in training to prevent them from happening in meets.


Those moments are invaluable, man. Glad you didn't snap anything.

Also, where'd you fail?


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> Those moments are invaluable, man. Glad you didn't snap anything.
> 
> Also, where'd you fail?



Basically right off the floor. It wasn't right, and i aborted. 

I'm gonna dial back a tad for the opener, and most likely use this weight as my 2nd.


----------



## TODAY

You pull conventional, I assume?


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> You pull conventional, I assume?



Correct.

After watching the video, i let the bar drift too far forward. So my upper back and lats definitely weren't engaged properly


----------



## TODAY

Yeah, I've encountered that issue in my own pulls and found these to be somewhat helpful:

https://barbend.com/forward-banded-deadlift/


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> Yeah, I've encountered that issue in my own pulls and found these to be somewhat helpful:
> 
> https://barbend.com/forward-banded-deadlift/



Hell yeah thanks. I've mostly been doing banded racks lately, but i will be adding these after the meet


----------



## Metalhead1

Adductor is fukked. Been stretching, heating therapy, cold therapy all week. Felt better when i got to the gym.

Worked up to 415. No problem. 

440 felt good. Should have been less aggressive and stopped here. 

470, hit depth. Coming out of the hole i feel the right side of my groin basically snap. Went down. Crawled out of the rack. 

Laid there for a minute as I was trying to process everything that happened. Fire dept guys stood there and made sure as i was gonna stand up as I unwrapped all my shit.

I stood up. They left. Put all my weights away and hobbled out. On to recovery.


----------



## Jin

Not what I like reading first thing in the morning. 

Hope you mend up and can still compete.


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Not what I like reading first thing in the morning.
> 
> Hope you mend up and can still compete.



If anything, maybe I can do bench, but that may be a stretch also. Got an appointment with the pt in the morning. So, maybe i can get an idea of the severity of it.

Either way, I'm not letting it affect me too much. I will definitely be coming back stronger in no time.


----------



## Yaya

Good luck hope u win


----------



## Metalhead1

Went to the pt today. He referred me to a sports specialist seeing how much pain I was in.

Got an ultrasound done, and I they saw i have a hernia on my lower right abdomen. Waiting on the ful results to know the full severity of it.

They're also in the process of getting me an MRI at some point this week. Once my insurance approves it.


----------



## Trump

Hope it gets sorted soon brother


----------



## TODAY

Metalhead1 said:


> Went to the pt today. He referred me to a sports specialist seeing how much pain I was in.
> 
> Got an ultrasound done, and I they saw i have a hernia on my lower right abdomen. Waiting on the ful results to know the full severity of it.
> 
> They're also in the process of getting me an MRI at some point this week. Once my insurance approves it.


I'm assuming that the MRI showed an inguinal hernia?

In any case, hernias tend to be MUCH easier (and cheaper) to recover from than a ruptured or detached adductor.

Best of luck, bro. I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> I'm assuming that the MRI showed an inguinal hernia?
> 
> In any case, hernias tend to be MUCH easier (and cheaper) to recover from than a ruptured or detached adductor.
> 
> Best of luck, bro. I'll be rooting for you.



Thanks bro. 

No the ultrasound showed a hernia. Just waiting on full results as to how bad. Mri should be happening in a day or so for the groin


----------



## Metalhead1

Saw the surgeon today. He played with my balls a bit and decided that even though I probably do have a slight hernia, its not one he considers needing surgery. Check up with him in a month.

Insurance fukks are dragging their feet on the mri. So im just gonna schedule with the pt again, and get this rehab shit rolling


----------



## Gibsonator

in the meantime be careful and listen to yourself my dude, if and when that thought pops in ur head where ur like, naaah I'm good I'm goin for it! tell urself to stfu and play it safe for a bit. You make the injury worse you ain't lifting at all and will fall waay behind which sucks all the ballz.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> in the meantime be careful and listen to yourself my dude, if and when that thought pops in ur head where ur like, naaah I'm good I'm goin for it! tell urself to stfu and play it safe for a bit. You make the injury worse you ain't lifting at all and will fall waay behind which sucks all the ballz.



Wise advice we all should be aware of.

Had I not been prepping for the meet, I would have backed off and let it heal. I've come to the realization that it was going to tear when it did, or 2 weeks at the meet.


----------



## Metalhead1

So, the meet has come and gone. I didn't get to compete. The mri confirmed a hernia after all, along with a torn adductor.

Will be having surgery in August. 

Still doing uppder body work 3-4x a week.

I've swapped back to conjugate training following the westside methods.

Dropped tren and drol the day of the injury, but bench  strength and speed is still increasing. Plus, weight is still around 255.

I went with the sheiko routine for this prep. I feel its what I needed after consjlting with pob because my form on all 3 had many flaws. Which i think we corrected most of them.

Moving on to healing this groin, and moving to geared lifting after the healing process


----------



## TODAY

Best of luck during the heal, man.

Any plans to see a physical therapist?


----------



## Metalhead1

TODAY said:


> Best of luck during the heal, man.
> 
> Any plans to see a physical therapist?



Thanks. 

Yeah I've been in contact with them, and they dont want to start anything until after I've recovered from surgery.

It's been two and a half weeks and I'm already considering starting my own. Bodyweight high box squats and progress down or something along those lines to get them activated


----------



## Long

How goes it metal?


----------



## simplesteve

Last day of August, whats up with the surgery.


----------



## Metalhead1

simplesteve55021 said:


> Last day of August, whats up with the surgery.



Had surgery on August 12th for the hernia. Adductor is still recovering. Finally got cleared, and started therapy for it this past week.

I've still been training as much as I can, but not fully to 100% yet until my hernia shit is completely healed. Next goal is to start squatting again.


----------



## Long

How's things metal?


----------



## Metalhead1

Long said:


> How's things metal?



Going great. Been working on technique in gear and building strength. Adductor is finally chilling out so squats are on the rise. Already stronger than before. 

I'm looking to do a meet in February  if I get my stuff dialed the next month or so.


----------



## tinymk

That is great news!


----------



## Long

Metalhead1 said:


> Going great. Been working on technique in gear and building strength. Adductor is finally chilling out so squats are on the rise. Already stronger than before.
> 
> I'm looking to do a meet in February  if I get my stuff dialed the next month or so.



Awesome!!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Started training with some knowledgeable dudes at a new gym. Back on the sheiko routine, but with a few alterations, and add ons for recovery. 5 days a week with a lot of volume. 

After looking again, February may be a stretch. Lukcily there is another meet in April that i have my eye on now. That will allow me a full preparation foe everything.

Deca and NPP cycle starting soon in the meantime. Still sitting around 260. Going to drop to 242 before the meet.


----------



## Metalhead1

Hit a new PR of 468 on squats tonight. 4 1/2 months ago, 470 was the number that took me out. This was a number that mentally had me mind ****ed for a while. So, this is a huge confidence builder going into the new peak starting in two weeks. 

Shoulders and hips are feeling a little beat. So I'm going to take the time to heal up before getting it started.


----------



## Metalhead1

2" Deficit Deads 
355x3
415x2x4sets

4" Blocks Sumo
415x3
475x3
525x3
545x2x2sets
475x5

Concentric Good Mornings
225x5x3sets

Adductor/abductor strengthening 

30 mins cardio after


----------



## Metalhead1

Started hypertrophy phase for the next few weeks. Much needed, also. 

I have a slight tear in my right rotator. Going to see the ortho Wednesday to get the severity, and rehab to get this shit healed up quick.


----------



## Metalhead1

December 15, 2019
Warm up
Face Pulls (black bands)
2x20

Rage 2 board tested a nea shirt. Wasn't for me.

Speed bench (reds) (60 at top)
155x3x9sets

2 Board (reds)
265x3x3sets

Chest Supported Rows
60x20x3sets

Face Pulls 
Gray black red
SS
TRI Finisher
Gray black red 
________________________________________

December 16, 2019
Squats
265x5
331x5 + 78 chains
375x5x2sets + 78 chains
391x5x2sets
375x5 + 78 chains

Standing OHP
155x5x5sets

Rev Hyper
45x15x3sets

Rows
270x6x2sets
270x12
270x10
________________________________________

December 17, 2019
Sled Pull
8 trips
4 fwd 4 backwards 
Belt loose on hips

Dimel Deads (black) 50
155x15x3sets

Rev Hyper
45x20x3sets

Band hamstrings (red)
3x50

Rev Hyper 
70x30x2sets

Leg Raises
3x20
________________________________________

December 18, 2019
Warm-up 
Sled drags 
90x4 down and backs

Chest Supported Rows
50x10x3sets
SS
Orange Band Face Pulls
3x20

CG Bench 2Board 1RM
155x5 (red)
199x5 (red black)
243x3 (red blue)
287x3 (2 reds 5)
309x1 (2 reds black)
331x1 (2 reds yellow)
353x1 (2 reds blue) If easy add 5s
375x1 (3 reds) missed. Lost tightness

CG 3 Board 
309x6
287x6x3sets

DB Decline Ext
35x8
45x8x3sets

Lat Raises
30x10x4sets
SS
Hammer Curls 
30x10
40x10x2sets
________________________________________

December 19, 2019
Bamboo Holds (red)
3x5 holds

Giant Set x3
Plate Raise x15
Cable Face Pull x20 (purple red)
DB Lat Raise x25 (20)
Rev Pec Dec x30 (90)
Band Tear x60 (red)

Chest Supported Rows 
80x10x4sets
SS
Band Face Pulls (black)
________________________________________

December 20, 2019
Squat Bow Bar (green) (120)
60% 331x2x8sets

Conventional Deads (2 reds) (100)
60% 364x3x6sets (2 reds blue 5)

Rev Hypers 
45x20x3sets
70x20x2sets

Side Bends
80x15x4sets

Abs (gray)
4 sets 

Work for the week. Monday was Sheiko oriented, because of my training partners, but I've branched off since then.

Back to conjugate style and addressing my own weaknesses. Posterior chain, abs, and upper back are my big focuses right now.

17 weeks out.


----------



## tinymk

Good work getting done brother


----------



## Gibsonator

Fukkin A bro killin that shit!


----------



## silvereyes87

Did you write your own program? I like it


----------



## Metalhead1

silvereyes87 said:


> Did you write your own program? I like it



Shit i wish. I subscribed to the conjugate club affiliated with westside.$10 a month, and it covers my max and dynamic effort work for the month.

The only thing I write are my small workout days. 2 days a week addressing my weaknesses.


----------



## silvereyes87

Didnt know that was a thing. Might have to check them out. 
Are you doing equipped at your meet? I did an 8 week peak from from Calgary barbell for mine. I think my back woulda held up if I hadnt tweaked it 2 weeks prior with pin squats.


----------



## Metalhead1

silvereyes87 said:


> Didnt know that was a thing. Might have to check them out.
> Are you doing equipped at your meet? I did an 8 week peak from from Calgary barbell for mine. I think my back woulda held up if I hadnt tweaked it 2 weeks prior with pin squats.



Yeah fully equipped going forward. Building strength and technique in the meantime. I'll add the squat suit in here and there by next month.

I've seen that one. Looks like it worked quite well for you. You had some great numbers for only an 8 week peak.


----------



## Jin

I think I’ll have to train fully equipped from now on.


----------



## Metalhead1

December 22, 2019 
Warm-up 
Face Pulls (purple)
2x20 
Lat Pulls (gray)
2x20 
Band Tri PD (purple)
2x20 

Main
Bow Bar (375) w/chains (60)
50% 177x3x9sets (red 5)
• Change Grips
• 45 second rest

DB Floor Press
85x20x2sets (increase weight)

DB Decline Ext
45x12x3sets increase weight)

DB Rows
85x12x4sets (increase weight next session)

Single Arm Shoulder Press
40x10x3sets (right shoulder pain continues) last two sets nonstop

DB Flyes
50x12x3sets (increase weight if right shoulder can handle it)
SS
Hammers 
40x12x3sets
________________________________________

December 23, 2019
Warm-up 
Sled drags
135x3 down and backs forward
135x3 down and back backwards

Main 
#2 Pin Pull 1RM (quad reds ~160)
135x3
225x3
275x2
315x2
365x1
405x1
435x miss

Belt Squats 
315x5x2sets
365x5x2sets
405x10

BB Rows
185x8
205x8
225x8x2sets

Rev Hypers
70x20x4sets
SS
Abs (blue)
4x25
________________________________________

December 24, 2019
Main
Rev Band Bench 2Board w/Gray 
155x5 (red)
265x5 (2 reds
287x3 (2 reds 5)
331x3 (2 reds yellow)
375x1 (3 reds)
419x1 (3 reds black)
441x1 (3 reds yellow)
(Attempt 463 next time)

CG 2Board 
298x6x4sets (2 reds 5 2.5)
(Increase to 304 next time)
________________________________________

December 27, 2019
Cambered Bar (65) 150 bands (blue, purple)
50% 329x5x5sets

Single Leg Curl
50x10x4sets

Abs

Kind of a shit week. Way less volume. Schedule was all ****ed. Been sick most of the week. 

Dropping the dbol. I feel it's been more of a nuisance this go around. Appetite is way down, but maintaining weight and recovery. So eating enough i suppose.


----------



## DEADlifter

Keep banging brother.  Sorry bout the shoulder


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Keep banging brother.  Sorry bout the shoulder



Thanks man. 

Shoulder is better. Now my lateral collateral ligament in my left knee is acting up. Had some serious swelling for the past few days. Ice and sets of stretches for the next week or so.


----------



## Metalhead1

December 30, 2019
Warm-up 
Sleds 
5x Forwards 

Cambered (65) GM 5RM w/chains (112)
Multiple sets with chains only
175x5 (red) + 112
242x5 (red yellow) + 112
285x5 (2 reds) + 112 (397 5 rep PR)
329x1 (2 reds black) + 112 (441 PR)

Standing Leg Curls 
75x10
95x10x2sets
105x10

ATP Standing Calves
180x25x3sets
SS
Rev Hypers 
90x15
115x15
125x15
________________________________________

December 31, 2019
Giant Set 3 Rounds
|ATP March
|90x2 minutes
|
|Gray Band Good Morning
|x30
|
|Rev Hyper
|50x30
|
|Sleds
|90x4 trips
|90% Recover, Repeat 3x
------------------------------------------------------------------
Strong Band Abs
25x3sets 
SS
Side Bends 1
100x15x3sets
________________________________________

January 1, 2019
Warm-up 
Chest Supported Rows 
50x10x2sets 
Orange Band Face Pulls
2x20

2 Board 1RM w/Chains (93)
Chains (68)
Chains (93)
155x3 (93)
199x3 (93)
243x1 (93)
Shirt
Get TIGHT. Tuck elbows. Pull bar to body. Feed off discomfort to get tight.
287x1 (93) (2 reds 5) fast
309x1 (93) (2 reds black) fast
331x1 (93) (2 reds yellow) fast
353x1 (93) (2 reds blue) fast
375x1 (93) (3 reds) fast (slow controlled descent, big belly) ~468 at top
*397x1 (93) (3 reds 5) PR ~490 at top

2Board CG Bench w/chains (93)
199x6 (93)
Stopped after one set. Right shoulder is Pissed

Tri PD w/fat bar
100x8
110x8x3sets
SS
Face Supported Rows
85x10x4sets

DB Incline Flyes
55x10x3sets
SS
Plate Raises
55x10x3sets
SS
Hanging Leg Raises
3x
________________________________________

January 2, 2019
Warm-up 
(Orange)Face Pulls
2x20
(Orange)Tri PD
2x20

CG Floor Press
135 xreps
185x20x2sets

MG Bar Rows w/chains (70)
150x10x3sets + 70 in chains

Mag grip Lat PD (30 second rest)
130x10
150x10x2sets

Tricep Gauntlet
Purple Black Red
2 rounds
________________________________________

January 3, 2019

Cambered Bar Box Squats bands (160) blue purple
285x5 (445)
351x2 (511)
Suit on
395x1 (555)
439x1 (599 top)
461x1 (621 top) 
505x1 (665 top) PR

Deads (orange 130)
331x3x6sets

Fun week. Learmed the gear some more, and hit some decent numbers for a change.


----------



## Metalhead1

Monday started off rough. Still beat up from squats 3 days prior. Tried some pulls and finished with accessories. Tuesday was small recovery day.

Wednesday I felt better so used my shirt for my main movement.
Hit 364 + 70 chains and 70 in red bands. The bands kept everything in line making the lift slightly easier than chains alone. Plus lots and lots of rows.

Upper recovery yesterday. Attempted dynamic lower tonight but my hip flexors were just fried. Had to lower the squats to 8 doubles and deads down to 5 doubles. Plus lots of rev hypers and abs.


----------



## Metalhead1

Monday
Cambered Box Squat w/chains (116)
351 (116) 467
395 (116) 511
Wanted more. Had more, but without someone running the mono, it didn't feel right. Finished the wave with this ****ing bar finally.

Wednesday
2Board 3RM w/chains (93)
Shirt work
287x3 (93) 380
331x3 (93) 424
375x3 (93) 468 PR
Finished this wave with chains. Next week, no boards and a touch at some point.

Friday
Warm-up 
Sleds 180x3 trips

Main
SSB (black) Box Squat
50% 304x5x5sets (464)
• Bands (160) gray black

2" Deficit w/ (180) gray
45% 276x3x7sets (456)

Lots of accessories after main lifts, and on off days. Sleds, rev hypers, absabsabs, and lots of upper back work.


----------



## Metalhead1

Nothing worthy to report other than not doing squats for at least 2 weeks. Attempted speed squats last night and my knee got super pissed. Stopped early.

Got home and my lcl was super inflamed. It's been my focus point lately thinking that's been the issue. Tried close stance squats the other day and it popped every single time.

Now, the fluid on my knee has migrated to the front and to the inside. 

If it were my lcl, the discomfort should be all on my upper outer part. Now the discomfort has radiated to behind my knee as well.

Ice has become my norm recently with this issue. Hoping ice, along with no squats will alleviate the problem. 

Pondering over a few exercises and stretches with bands to keep bloodflow and to strengthen the ligaments without causing further damage in the process.

It's a mind****. My body keeps failing way before my mind does, but at least my deads and bench will be strong-ish.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Metalhead1 said:


> Nothing worthy to report other than not doing squats for at least 2 weeks. Attempted speed squats last night and my knee got super pissed. Stopped early.
> 
> Got home and my lcl was super inflamed. It's been my focus point lately thinking that's been the issue. Tried close stance squats the other day and it popped every single time.
> 
> Now, the fluid on my knee has migrated to the front and to the inside.
> 
> If it were my lcl, the discomfort should be all on my upper outer part. Now the discomfort has radiated to behind my knee as well.
> 
> Ice has become my norm recently with this issue. Hoping ice, along with no squats will alleviate the problem.
> 
> Pondering over a few exercises and stretches with bands to keep bloodflow and to strengthen the ligaments without causing further damage in the process.
> 
> It's a mind****. My body keeps failing way before my mind does, but at least my deads and bench will be strong-ish.



damn man that sucks I hope you can recover quickly. You have a lot of good knowledge to give for powerlifting so I’m sure you will get it figured out.


----------



## Gibsonator

2020 Metalhead is switching to bodybuilding mark my words


----------



## Metalhead1

Thatgoodfellow said:


> damn man that sucks I hope you can recover quickly. You have a lot of good knowledge to give for powerlifting so I’m sure you will get it figured out.



Thanks man. Just small precautionary measures.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> 2020 Metalhead is switching to bodybuilding mark my words



YOU ****ING WISH lol


----------



## Boogieman

Sucks, sorry to hear that! Hope you get it all worked out, I dont have a ton of experience, I wonder if sleeves would help at all?


----------



## Metalhead1

Boogieman said:


> Sucks, sorry to hear that! Hope you get it all worked out, I dont have a ton of experience, I wonder if sleeves would help at all?



I wish it were that easy. 

The biggest cause I believe, has been going from a conventional squat stance to a wide stance, plus briefs.

All the outward pressure, plus the excess torque on my knee probably hasn't been ideal so quick. That, an inflamed bursa, or arthritis. Time will tell.


----------



## Metalhead1

Huge PR of 625 off 2" mats. Missed the first time, because I lost position right as the bar got to my quads. Bar drifted forward and lost it right before lockout. 

Took the belt off, and did it right the second time. 

Learning experience all around.


----------



## Jin

Great work MH.


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Great work MH.



Thanks. Only 10 1/2 months late


----------



## Metalhead1

ME Lower today. Was going to do heavy good mornings, but decided to get some more work in my squat gear.

Broke in some new triple ply briefs. Beastly ****ers. Took 15 minutes and a lot of energy to get them on. Did a few sets to a higher than parallel box.

Took those off, and went back to my training briefs. 
441+70 in chains for a double.
Put the suit onand hit
485+70 in chains for a single. 

Single was shitty. Rushed it and didn't sit back enough. Momentarily lost positioning off the box, but corrected quickly.  

Moved on to good mormings, and heavy rev hypers for a lot of volume in the end. Finished off with 3 minutes of sled work.


----------



## Metalhead1

Last night was supposed to be shirt work. Goal was a 3RM with a 2 board just for more practice. Of course I got greedy.

431x1 shirt wasn't set enough. Got it set
431x3 felt good. Kept going.
475x1. Flew up. Said **** it. Went up.
519 missed the groove
519 missed the lockout (super ****ing pissed)

Ihaven't been that pissed in a long time. Gibson heard all about it.

After i drove home, pet my dog, calmed down, and watched the videos I realized the problem.

For the past two months i've been benching with my pinky on the rings for max stability for me. Last night i wanted to decrease the ROM even more. So i went middle fingers on the rings.

The issue is the same now as it was two months ago. Going wider, my elbows flare right off the chest, and not gradually. Causing me to lose position in my wrists, and the bar whips slightly.

So definitely not smart going wider for max effort work, without using it for so long. Lesson learned


----------



## Metalhead1

Typical Sunday. Swapped out speed bench for repetition method for more volume. 
Repetition Bench 
231x8x9sets
231x10
• Fat Bar
•rest time <90 seconds

SSB JM Press
4x5 (red band 70)
216x5x3sets
216x7 w/tri hold

Kroc Rows 
3x8
120, 130, 135

DB Hammers
40x12x2sets
SS
Band Shoulders (purple)
2x20

Tri Gauntlet
2 rounds
SS
Face Pull Gauntlet
2 rounds

Max Effort today
#2 Pin Rack Pull 1RM
299x5
389x3
479x1
519x1
569x1
589x1
609x1 miss at knees
• Red bands (30)
• Chains (84)
Originally it was supposed to be bands only. The bands didn't get tight until about knee height, so I added chains to compensate from the start. 

Since I missed at knees, i went up to pin #4 to work that range.
Pin #4
80% 494x3x3sets

Belt Squat
4x5
225x10
315x5
365x5
405x5
455x5

Rev Hypers (strap) glute focus
230x15x4sets
230x20
SS
Single Leg Ham Curls
80x15
80x10x2sets

ATP Calves
3xF
• 90lbs straight weight + 2 purples
SS
Abs (gray)
2x25
1x50


----------



## DEADlifter

Killer Session!  I had to look up a lot of those exercises because I wasn't familiar with them.  Very impressive, brother.


----------



## tinymk

I can appreciate your having such a technical approach to your training.  I am very similar on how I approach my training.  Congrats on that PR pull on deads!


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Killer Session!  I had to look up a lot of those exercises because I wasn't familiar with them.  Very impressive, brother.



Thanks man. They're just variations of other variations to keep training fun, and with purpose.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> I can appreciate your having such a technical approach to your training.  I am very similar on how I approach my training.  Congrats on that PR pull on deads!



Thanks man. Figuring out what I need and autoregulation have made the biggest impact on my training.

Liatening to Dave Tate's podcasts constantly have made me question everything that goes in a workout. If I can't find a reason for it, it's removed


----------



## Metalhead1

Dynamic upper today. Nothing crazy, other than focusing on form and volume. Laat week of the 3 week phase for the fat bar, and ssb jm press.

Repetition Bench 
231x10x10sets
• Fat Bar
• <90 seconds rest

SSB JM Press 
227x5x4sets
• 70 chains

Flat Supported DB Rows
115x10x2sets
120x10

Hammer Curl w/rev hyper
50xFx4sets
Just a variation for something different instead of cables or dumbbells. 

Band Shoulders
This is set up with a purple band choked at the bottom of a rack. Sitting on a chair with the band to my side, and pressed up. Hypertrophy, and prehab purposes.

Tri gauntlet
This is set up with a purple, black, and red band at the top of the rack. Press downs slowly on the purple until it really ****ing burns. 

Then, move to the black one and go a little faster. Finish them off with the red at the end. No breaks in between bands.

I don't keep a rep count on these. Just go until it burns. Then, 5ish more. Really fills them up.with blood.


----------



## tinymk

Great work brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

Cambered Box Squat (65) 1RM w/chains (114)
Multiple sets with chains only
175 
241 
285 
329 
351x1 
373x1 
*395x1 
This was my goal for the day
Suit straps down
439x1 +114
461x1 +114
Straps up 
505x1 +114 (619) 

Rev Hyper
230x20x3sets
SS
Single Leg Curls
85x15x2sets
75x20

ATP Calves
3xF
• 3 purples
SS
Abs
25, 25, 50
• Gray/black/red

Big pr day. Squat moved well. Explosion was there. Beat my old record by 110lbs from 6 weeks ago.


----------



## DEADlifter

Great work Metal. When is your next meet coming up?


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Great work Metal. When is your next meet coming up?



Thanks. If I do one soon it will be in April. Probably won't, because I need more time to work my technique, and actually be somewhat content in my strength. 

So most likely later this year. I'm not in a huge rush at the moment.


----------



## Metalhead1

2 Board Bench 1RM
111x6
155x5
199x5
231x3
265x1
309x1
331x1
353x1
Shirt
375x2
*419x1
441x1
463x1

Catapult
375x5
408x5

Tates 
70x8x3sets

DB CSR
85x10x3sets
• 2 sec contraction

Shit day overall. Well, felt like shit. 419 was the goal. Went up easy. I had higher expectations than 463, but i was super fatigued.

The max lower from Monday has fried me majorly. Next week will be the long awaited, yet boring deload week to recover.

Eating has been an absolute chore aince Monday. Almost getting nauseous every time i eat. Weight is still holding at 255.


----------



## tinymk

What shirt are you wearing? Those seem like solid numbers to be pushing


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> What shirt are you wearing? Those seem like solid numbers to be pushing



Inzer SDP. It's just technique that is ****ing me up. Main problem I'm having is staying tight as the weight lowers. I seem to cave a little once the collar tightens.


----------



## Metalhead1

Watched the videos of the two top lifts. They looked better than they felt. Right shoulder got looae, so i'll rehab it tomorrow. I'm just going to chalk it up as fatigue, and move on.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Props to you for keeping this log for almost a year. I follow you on the gram and stay inspired by your dedication brutha. Keep it up


----------



## Metalhead1

BigSwolePump said:


> Props to you for keeping this log for almost a year. I follow you on the gram and stay inspired by your dedication brutha. Keep it up



Thanks bro. I appreciate that. 

I just keep it going as I go through my trial and error period of idiocy with hopes of helping anybody in the future going down this path.


----------



## Metalhead1

Normal Upper Recovery day just to get bloodflow into areas from heavy bench yesterday.

Earthquake Bench
4x10 w/80lbs hanging. Added chains the last two sets
Kettlebells are hanging by bands

Bamboo Bradford Press
4x10 60lbs hanging
These are seated shoulder press with the earthquake bar. Front to back is one rep.

Shoulder big chains 
Dirty 30 x2
Chain each hand
Side x 10
Front x10
Rear delt x10

Tri PD
Purple band slow and controlled on emphasis on extension. Black fast for blood.

Abs
Band crunches
X50

Simple. Effective. Easy.


----------



## Gibsonator

I would love to train with you for a week, it would probably kill me but I would be so down for it haha


----------



## Metalhead1

Was supposed to be a dynamic lower day. Squats, deads, and all the fun stuff.

The agenda was 
Squats w/chains
418x2x10sets
I made ****ing 5 sets, and i stalled.
Finished with 2 sets of rev hypers.

Complete deload, and rest next week. I can't stand being disappointed for missed lifts.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Metalhead1 said:


> Was supposed to be a dynamic lower day. Squats, deads, and all the fun stuff.
> 
> The agenda was
> Squats w/chains
> 418x2x10sets
> I made ****ing 5 sets, and i stalled.
> Finished with 2 sets of rev hypers.
> 
> Complete deload, and rest next week. I can't stand being disappointed for missed lifts.



as you know - every lift can’t be stellar. You got
this and just have to keep pushing once your body gives you the okay.


----------



## Biggin

Metalhead1 said:


> Was supposed to be a dynamic lower day. Squats, deads, and all the fun stuff.
> 
> The agenda was
> Squats w/chains
> 418x2x10sets
> I made ****ing 5 sets, and i stalled.
> Finished with 2 sets of rev hypers.
> 
> Complete deload, and rest next week. I can't stand being disappointed for missed lifts.



Hardcore shit brotha! It was only when I got serious about hitting my lower body that my upper body got stronger and followed suit!


----------



## Biggin

tinymk said:


> Great work brother!



damn tinymk, those best raw lifts of yours are crazy! I can only dream of doing those, but definitely gives me something to work towards!


----------



## Metalhead1

2" Cambered Bar
243x8x8sets
• Work on wider grip/position
• Rest <60 seconds
Attempted this last month, and only got 55 reps. After fixing technique, and a wider grip, finally some improvement.

DB Floor Press
90x10
100x10
105x10
115x10

Gray Band V Bar PD
3x15
Our only cable system is ****ed, so had to improvise.

One ARM Row
125x8
135x8
140x8
Left is definitely stronger than the right. Going to start pulling with my weaker grip to improve the imbalance. 

Woke up at 257. Going to decrease carbs in the very future to be walking around at 242. I have no reason to be 257, other than to say I'm 257. When my lifts are ready, my weight will be 242. Where it needs to be without any drastic cuts.


----------



## tinymk

Be a big 42 pounder, figured you to be at 275. Enjoy a Deload I hate em but when everything starts to crumble you Deload. I expect I will hit the platform June 6, 2020.  When is your event?


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Be a big 42 pounder, figured you to be at 275. Enjoy a Deload I hate em but when everything starts to crumble you Deload. I expect I will hit the platform June 6, 2020.  When is your event?



One day I'll jump to 275 if I do what I want at 242. Plan is to compete by the end of the year as long as my tecnhique is where it needs to be. Strength is there. Just technique flaws at the higher percentages.

Hell yeah. How many records are you going to set??


----------



## tinymk

I will be my first splash in the 50+ raw division.  I expect to break a few national uspa records but will have to get into a world event to break the world records.  I still hold 5/8 WR’s in the IPL for the 45-48 group. All new records.  You will be ready to smash things up as soon as your head is ready brother.  Seem strong AF now let alone by years end    Best to you


----------



## Metalhead1

Taking out Max Effort, but hitting accessories like normal for the deload. 

Cambered Bar Good Mornings (wide stance)
131x5
175x5
241x5
285x3x5sets


ATP Stiff Leg Deads
80lbs KB
4x10
• Bands on platform 2 gray/1 purple
These were new for me. Went with a wide stance. Emphaiszed on the contraction at the top. Plan to go closer stance next time for the stretch

REV Hypers
230x20x4sets
SS
Abs
4x25
• Bands gray/purple

Sleds
135x5 minutes


----------



## Metalhead1

Felt good today. Decided I was ok for a Max Upper session
Sled Rows
115x4 trips

Pin Press w/chains (70)
Bar w/chains8x2sets
95x5x2sets*
135x5*
185x3*
225x3*
245x1*
275x1*
295x1*
315x1*
335x1* (405)
I forgot how ****ing bad these suck. Form has improved with minor tweaks.

CG 2 Board w/red band (70)
265x6x2sets (335)
265x4 (335) right side was gassed

Floor Rolling DB Tri Ext
50x8
60x8x2sets

DB Rows
125x8
135x8x2sets


----------



## DEADlifter

Brother, you are a beast.


----------



## Metalhead1

Standing Bamboo Shoulder Press
16kgx40x2sets
20kgx40x2sets
(KBs hanging from bands )
In front to behind the head is one rep

Seated Low Row
200x10 
180x15
180x20

DB Side Raises
30x20x2sets

Band Face Pulls (red band)
3x20
• 5 second pause on every 5th rep

Band overhead Tris (red bands)
70x2sets
50x3sets

20 minutes cardio

Easy upper recovery day. Few days in on cardio just for heart health, and it has already vastly improved. Hoping with the cardio it helps overall on recovery as well.


----------



## tinymk

Lotta band work brother.  Great for recovery!!


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Lotta band work brother.  Great for recovery!!



Absolutely. It's been really beneficial to me over the short amount of time I've incorporated it. Do you use them for recovery at all?


----------



## tinymk

I do brother very similar to what your doing.  Should be ready to blast the weights next week.


----------



## Metalhead1

SSB Box Squats
282x2x10sets
• 114 chains
Ssb has been my most hated bar lately. Especially dynamic wise. Finally felt it click on the last few sets.

Sumo Deads 
298x2x4sets
298x4 (just finished out the reps)
• Light bands (130)
These were super fast

Concentric SSB Good Mornings
172x8x3sets
Swapped these in for more erector work. Find out tomorrow if it was smart or not.

Abs
4x20
1x40
• Strong Band


----------



## Metalhead1

Bow Bar
249x8x7sets
249x10
Stopping here with the bow bar for rep method. It worked as far as making me stay tighter, but the range of motion became aggravating on the shoulders for this much volume. I'll save myself the wear and tear.

DB Floor Press
100x10
110x10
120x6

Floor SKC w/football bar
80x15
102x12
124x12

Flat Supported DB Rows
120x10x3sets

Abs 
2x50 (gray band)


----------



## The Tater

Fuggin badass. Keep beating it up


----------



## Metalhead1

Parallel Box Squat 
155x5
231x5
275x3
341x3
385x1
441x1
495x1
539x1
Suit
561x1*
Started wrapping at 539. ****ed me up, and made it feel like my knees were caving in out of the hole. Kind of ****ed with me mentally. Did 561 with a looser wrap, and it was a mich smoother rep. I know I had more, but called it there.

Dimmel Deads w/bands
329x15
329x10x2sets
• Purple bands (130)
Haven't done these in a while. Basically an RDL, with the conentric portion in a ballistic fashion, and hip thrust at the top. 

Rev Hypers 
140x20x2sets w/strap
140x20 w/roller
SS
Abs (blue)
2x50


----------



## tinymk

Nice work Metal!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Floor Press w/chains (70)
115x8
165x8
205x5
235x5
265x3
295x3
315x3
335x1
345x1
Swapped to closer grip. Left pec was getting annoyed
365x1
375x1
Good day overall. Matches my previous 1 board bench. So pressing power is there. This setup really helped me engage my tris and lats by spreading the bar apart, qnd actually feeling that process. 

Floor Press w/chains (70)
315x3x2sets
315x8
• 1st CG
• 2nd set, two fingers wider
• 3rd set, three fingers wider
3rd set was strongest set by far. Pointer fingers on the power rings. Now to make this grip work on regular bench.

Football Bar SKC
103x12
125x10x2sets

DB Chest Supported Rows 
115x10x3sets
SS
Face Pulls (purple)
3x50
This superset was a bitch. Definitely worth the additional volume. 

Abs (blue)
2x50


----------



## Jin

Floor press with chains? How does that work?


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Floor press with chains? How does that work?



I split the full length of the chains in half, and clamped them on the end of the sleeves. That way, only two or three links were on the ground at lockout. 

Similar variation to banded floor press, where you basically double the band on the peg in the rack.


----------



## snake

Just caught up on your thread. Nice work.


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Floor press with chains? How does that work?







Same set up as here, except I put my chains on the end of the sleeves to prevent them from catching the pegs on the outside of the rack.


----------



## Metalhead1

SSB Box Squats
418x2x8sets
• 114 chains

Sumo Deads 
461x2x6xsets
• Light band 

Concentric SSB Good Mornings
242x5x3sets
• 70 chains 

Rev Hypers 
140x20
165x20x2sets
SS
Abs
3x50
• Strong Band

Dropped overall weight on rev hypers for prehab purposes since good mornings are in this 3 week wave.


----------



## Voyagersixone

You’re a beast, brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

Voyagersixone said:


> You’re a beast, brother!



Thanks dude. Just enjoying the process at the moment.


----------



## FearThaGear

This is a nice log. Looks like you are moving some good weight.


----------



## Metalhead1

Speed Bench
177x3x15sets
• Alternating grips every 3 sets 
• Red band (70)
Swapped back to speed bench after 2 months of therepetition method.

2 Board CG
199x5
221x5
232x5
243x5
• Black Band (100)

One Arm DB Row
115x12x3sets
Dropped the weight slightly. Focused on the stretch, and added more reps.

Hammer Curl (3 sec eccentric)
25x15
25x10x2sets
SS
Rear Delt Flyes 
20x30x3sets
This superset sucked. Intense pump for sure.


----------



## Metalhead1

Any chances of a meet in April are definitely out now. I've been dealing with a swollen testicle for a short time now. Pain hasn't been there so stupidly I haven't really been concerned with it. 

Friday night i got hurt bad. During squats, every time I would squat, my ball would get bascially squeezed by my briefs every single time. Making it unbearable. Spent Friday night icing it.

Saturday not much better. Sex with the wife was painful every time it slapped against her. Iced it again that night.

Tried deadlifting today, and it's beyond the ****ing point of trying anymore. Have a dr's appointment tomorrow to get it checked out. 

Biggest reason for delay has been the fact I'm on cycle, and concern of them drawing blood and seeing my test levels, or anything of that sort. Stupid, I know, but that was my reasoning.

I reached out to a good brother on here who said my concerns shouldn't be a concern, and has an idea of what it could be. 

A hydrocele. Very similar to an inguinal hernia. Which i had last year. That, or something that has become twisted, inflammed, or even worse, cancer. 

And no this isn't a rehash of Jin's testicle ball caviar from a few years ago. 

I'll be back.


----------



## tinymk

Get to the dr brother. I had a bout similar in college. Injured wrestling in a meet. ****er twisted up and hurt every time I shot in on anyone. Anyway the injury lead to me becoming sterile.  I already had both my kids by this time so I could care less. Hopefully is is not a twisted testicle.  
your work looks ****ing solid brother. Get healed that is most important!


----------



## simplesteve

Damn man, best of luck and let us know.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Get to the dr brother. I had a bout similar in college. Injured wrestling in a meet. ****er twisted up and hurt every time I shot in on anyone. Anyway the injury lead to me becoming sterile.  I already had both my kids by this time so I could care less. Hopefully is is not a twisted testicle.
> your work looks ****ing solid brother. Get healed that is most important!



Thanks man. And same. I've had all my kids. So either way, just need it fixed.



simplesteve said:


> Damn man, best of luck and let us know.



Will do. Thanks


----------



## DEADlifter

Damn! Best of luck brother.  At my age I have epididimys pains and vas deferens pains as they've passed through.  Noting like you're describing though.  Good luck, my man.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Damn! Best of luck brother.  At my age I have epididimys pains and vas deferens pains as they've passed through.  Noting like you're describing though.  Good luck, my man.  Keep us posted.



Neither of those sound pleasant. I'm at a loss, and completely ****ing annoyed with the whole situation.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Good god dude. I'm so sorry to hear that and that it's going to screw training for your meet. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Metalhead1

Voyagersixone said:


> Good god dude. I'm so sorry to hear that and that it's going to screw training for your meet. Sending positive vibes your way.



Thanks, and All good dude. Meet is the least of my priorities at the moment. I'll find my time.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Good luck with the recovery man. You’ll be back stronger.


----------



## Metalhead1

Bench w/chains (70) 1RM
181x8
225x5
269x5
291x3
335x1
357x1
379x1
401 miss off chest 
Since I missed off my chest, I changed my accessory movement to illegal wide grip to work the bottom of the bench more.

Wide Bench w/chains
324x5x3sets

Chest Supported DB Rows
115x12x3sets
SS
Purple and FacePulls
3x30

Pressed for time on this one. Oh well. I'll see the urologist Friday. Had an ultrasound yesterday. Still got bloodflow, and no torsion. Good news so far.


----------



## tinymk

Nice work, having sore nutz makes for a hard workout.


----------



## snake

So sorry to hear about this brother. I don't fuuk with health issues and I would forgo the meet myself. If nothing else, it would mess with my head on a single.

 One question, are you workout equipped? A pair of grooved briefs and or a power suit can pull your 3 piece suit up tight to you. Add several hundred pounds on your back and squating it may just be too much for them. 

Just a thought brother and I'm praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Nice work, having sore nutz makes for a hard workout.



Yeah man. Makes it difficult to do anything at times. Annoying as ****. Thanks for the words.



snake said:


> So sorry to hear about this brother. I don't fuuk with health issues and I would forgo the meet myself. If nothing else, it would mess with my head on a single.
> 
> One question, are you workout equipped? A pair of grooved briefs and or a power suit can pull your 3 piece suit up tight to you. Add several hundred pounds on your back and squating it may just be too much for them.
> 
> Just a thought brother and I'm praying for a good outcome.



Yeah max effort days are usually with briefs, or briefs and suit. It got extremely aggravated on Friday which was a dynamic day with briefs. 

So, yeah. That probably most likely played a role in it. 

Thanks Snake


----------



## snake

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah max effort days are usually with briefs, or briefs and suit. It got extremely aggravated on Friday which was a dynamic day with briefs.
> 
> So, yeah. That probably most likely played a role in it.
> 
> Thanks Snake


 Some options. You could can the idea of the meet. This is my personal view and it depends on where you're at in your career but I'm not going in a meet unless I got a shot at a better total. The risk of injury is always there and you don't need to invite a higher chance with a pre-existing condition. That's the cautious Snake.

The competitive Snake would consider looking into a Raw or Raw Modern, providing I'm correct with diagnosing your problem. Here's some words of experience and you may have already found this out but going from equipped to Raw, even Raw Modern is two different animals. Your grove and sticking points are different and when talking about a single, could cause some serious damage. 

Breaking down each lift, the DL should be the least effected if allowed to use knee wraps. I could pull the same the weight with or without knee wraps. Squats will take a hit goning from a single ply to only knee wraps but should be around 90% of your equipped lift, slightly more of a hit if you were using a multi-ply and or power briefs. Bench, this one will get crushed. Depending on your bench shirt, you can expect to be running at 80%. But from a competition standpoint, I never took  second because of my average bench. 

Time is not on your side. If you do bag the meet and sent the funds in already, notify the organization and if they are not fuuks, they will defer your entry fee to your next meet. I had to call off a RPS meet and got a hold of the owner, he said no problem, you're covered for the next one you old fuuk.


----------



## Metalhead1

snake said:


> Some options. You could can the idea of the meet. This is my personal view and it depends on where you're at in your career but I'm not going in a meet unless I got a shot at a better total. The risk of injury is always there and you don't need to invite a higher chance with a pre-existing condition. That's the cautious Snake.
> 
> The competitive Snake would consider looking into a Raw or Raw Modern, providing I'm correct with diagnosing your problem. Here's some words of experience and you may have already found this out but going from equipped to Raw, even Raw Modern is two different animals. Your grove and sticking points are different and when talking about a single, could cause some serious damage.
> 
> Breaking down each lift, the DL should be the least effected if allowed to use knee wraps. I could pull the same the weight with or without knee wraps. Squats will take a hit goning from a single ply to only knee wraps but should be around 90% of your equipped lift, slightly more of a hit if you were using a multi-ply and or power briefs. Bench, this one will get crushed. Depending on your bench shirt, you can expect to be running at 80%. But from a competition standpoint, I never took  second because of my average bench.
> 
> Time is not on your side. If you do bag the meet and sent the funds in already, notify the organization and if they are not fuuks, they will defer your entry fee to your next meet. I had to call off a RPS meet and got a hold of the owner, he said no problem, you're covered for the next one you old fuuk.



The meet was paid forlast June when I tore my adductor. It carried forward. For how long? I'm not sure.

I'm basically at the beginning of my "career" as I have yet competed. Last year would have been my first one, but the iniury 2 weeks prior happened. 

I have no plans to compete raw. Just not to my liking. I enjoy equipped lifting too much.

Just a minor setback, and I appreciate your concerns, and insight. 

Basic plan going forward is getting past this minor setback, learning the gear more, and competing by year's end.


----------



## Metalhead1

Swelling is down a bit since Monday. Still a ways to go. The urologist didnt give me any real answers other than two things it could possibly be. 

Either way, he'a not concerned that it's anything to worry with once the swelling has subsided. Which should be next week with the medication.


----------



## DNW

Sorry to hear dude.  It's good that you are listening to your body though...so many just try to ego through pain.  Then you really hurt yourself and take yourself out for longer.  As difficult as it is, I would ease up on the doggystyle as well.


----------



## Metalhead1

DNW said:


> Sorry to hear dude.  It's good that you are listening to your body though...so many just try to ego through pain.  Then you really hurt yourself and take yourself out for longer.  As difficult as it is, I would ease up on the doggystyle as well.



All good man. Learned my lesson before about letting my ego overrule my pain. However, I will not ease up on the doggystyle. Some things just can't be done.


----------



## Metalhead1

Speed Bench
Football Bar
252x3x9sets
• Alternating grips every 3 sets 
• Red band (70)
• Chains (35)
Definitely my least favorite bar. It hits the triceps like a mother****er, and if you have a weakness in your wrists, good luck with this one. 

2 Board CG
334x5
355x5
400x3
378x7
• Black Band (100)
• Chains (35)
****ed up my 3rd set. Was supposed to be a 10kg jump, BUT I didn't take off the appropriate plates and basically added 30kg instead. Dumb, but made up for it on the last set for reps.

One Arm DB Row
120x12x3sets

Hammer Curl (3 sec eccentric)
25x10x3sets
SS
Rear Delt Flyes 
20x30x3sets

Abs
50x2sets
• Blue band


----------



## tinymk

Great work as always brother


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Great work as always brother



Amazing what 5 days off will do...


----------



## Metalhead1

#2 Pin Rack Pull 1RM
345x5
385x3
435x1
475x1
525x1
565x1
585x1
Add chains (50)
635 miss
• Quad red bands (160)
This variation sucks all around. The band tension alone is brutal as ****, but it's supposed to help us learn to strain, and that I definitely did the last two sets. Added chains instead of straight weight so it would be heavier on the top end. 

Cambered Bar Good Morning 
175x5
241x5
285x5
Add chains (35)
320x5

Giant Set
Rev Hypers 
190x20x2sets
240x20
SS
ATP Calves
3xF
• 140lbs straight weight + 2 purples
SS
Abs 
3x50
• Blue/red band
Overall the giant set was the worst of it all. No rest and 3 rounds. My workout partner made it halfway, and next thing I realized is he's sitting on his ass trying to breathe. I always enjoy seeing this.


----------



## DEADlifter

Impressive as always.  That Giant set looks brutal.


----------



## Metalhead1

2 Board Shirt work
111x6
155x5
231x5
265x4
2board
309x1
Shirt
419x3
441x1
463x1
513x1 sloppy descent
513x1 
Technique fixed. Weights felt effortless for the most part. Good day.

Spoto Press
265x6x4sets
Changed to spotos to work the bottom of the bench. Weight could have been higher, but my anterior delts were smoked by this point.

Black Band Tri PD
3xF
Just for bloodflow to the triceps

Rear Delt Flyes
25x30x2sets
Same thing. More bloodflow.


----------



## Metalhead1

Donated double red blood cells yesterday. Forgot to consider that for this morning's workout. Definitely wasn't hydrated enough. Plus, the gym was hotter than ****, and it's not even summer.

Westside Straight Bar Box Squat (66)
438x2x3sets
438x3x3sets
• Gray band (130)

#2 Pin Rack Pulls
445x2x6sets
• Quad Red (220)

ATP March w/SSB 
30 seconds 3 sets
• SSB (172)
• 2 purple bands 
• 1st 2 sets 90 in weight 
• 2nd set 140 weight
SS
Calves
1xF
• 2 purple bands 
• 140 weight

Firat time doing this variation with the SSB bar on my back. I used it rather than a med ball since we don't have med balls that heavy. Was supposed to be marches for one minute each, but i was too lightheaded, and perhaps being a pussy at this point.

Urologist called on the way to the gym to let me know he finally got the ultrasound from the first dr. His radiologist said with the amount of vascularity going into the testicle, it could be a rare form of cancer of lymphoma. 

However, my urologist asked how the meds were working, and since they are working in terms of swelling, and pain, he doesn't think it's cancer or anything to be majorly concerned with. Unless May rolls around and I feel concerned for whatever reason.

First time squatting in two weeks since the swelling. Had to position it out of the way, but didnt reinjure it this go around. Win.


----------



## tinymk

Well I certainly hope there is no cancer.  Your workout looks good with good variety. There are some similarities between how we train but both are unique as well. Keep hitting it and that injury works it’s way out without any further pain


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Well I certainly hope there is no cancer.  Your workout looks good with good variety. There are some similarities between how we train but both are unique as well. Keep hitting it and that injury works it’s way out without any further pain



I really don't think there is any cancer from the way my doctor sounds. I'm not even concerned with it honestly anymore as the swelling has subsided quite a bit.

I agree there are some similarities. I'd like to pick your brain at some point about your programming in the future. 

I love variety, but only if it has a purpose. If i can't find a reason for it, I usually don't keep it. Still just in testing phases right now to see what works and what doesn't for me, without adding too much at once.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

I don’t think even ball cancer would keep you from getting after it! Good to hear it’s getting better man.


----------



## Metalhead1

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I don’t think even ball cancer would keep you from getting after it! Good to hear it’s getting better man.



Thanks man. I'd like to think not. Plenty of people getting after with worse situations.


----------



## Metalhead1

Speed Bench
Football Bar
228x3x6sets
Add chains (35)
263x3x6sets
• Alternating grips every 3 sets 
• Red band (70)
• Add Chains (35) last 6 sets

2 Board CG
Chains (35)
326x5
Chains (70)
361x4
372x3
• Red Band (70)
• 2 Chains (70) last two sets

Pullups
3x8
SS
One Arm DB Row
120x8x3sets

Hammer Curl (3 sec eccentric)
25x12
30x12
SS
Rear Delt Flyes 
20x30x2sets
SS
Abs
2x50 
• Blue band


----------



## Gibsonator

nobody wants to hear about your awesome gym workouts right now :32 (8):


----------



## CJ

Had to Google what a football bar was. Always knew them as swiss bars. I think I need to get one for the home gym.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> nobody wants to hear about your awesome gym workouts right now :32 (8):



Yes you do...hater.



CJ275 said:


> Had to Google what a football bar was. Always knew them as swiss bars. I think I need to get one for the home gym.




I misspoke. It's the American Cambered Grip Bar that we have at the gym. Either way, it's a bastard.


----------



## CJ

That bar's even better!!! :32 (2):


----------



## Metalhead1

Bow Bar Squat 
295x5
361x5
405x3
471x1
515x1
581miss
537x1
Made too big of a jump from 515 to 581. 515 flew up easily. 581 stapled me. Went back for 537, and confidence and called it there. Left knee is still being a weak bitch, but holding on. Most likely done with 1RM squats for a minute. Time to focus on volume
• Gray Bands (130)

SSB Front Squat
172x5
238x5
282x5
348x5 (PR)
These surprised me. Havent done front squats in over a year. 

Standing Single Leg Curls 
50x15
75x15x2sets
SS
Decline Ab Holds
3x20 seconds
50lbs 3 sets

Attempted rev Hypers, but for some reason it was aggravating my sciatic on the right side.


----------



## Metalhead1

2 Board Bow Bar Shirt Work 3RM
121x6
165x5
241x5
275x4
319x1
Shirt
429x3
451x3
Used the bow bar for more lat activation. These ****ing sucked.

CG 2 Board 
331x3
331x2
265x10
265x13
I was smoked from the shirt. So had to rep out the last two sets.

Tate Press
60x8x2sets
70x8
SS
Pullups
8, 5x2sets

Rev Flies 
30x30x3sets
SS
Red Band Tears
3x30
SS
Decline Ab holds
50lbs 3x20 seconds


----------



## tinymk

Glad your still getting good work in brother


----------



## Voyagersixone

tinymk said:


> Glad your still getting good work in brother



Ditto. Keep rocking it man!


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Glad your still getting good work in brother



Thank you, and you as well brother. Definitely fortunate at the moment. 



Voyagersixone said:


> Ditto. Keep rocking it man!



Thanks man. Keep up your progress!


----------



## Metalhead1

Straight Bar Box Squat
396x2x12sets
• Average/black Bands (120)

Sumo
448x2x6sets
448x6
• Light/black Bands (150)

Pressed for time today. Rest times were kept at 30 seconds


----------



## Metalhead1

Recruited the assistance of a top level powerlifter today. Starting under his guidance next week, in preparation for a ****ing meet in August...finally.


----------



## Metalhead1

Cambered Grip Bar Concentric Pin Press 1RM
87x10
147x8
213x5
257x3
301x3
323x1
345x1
356x1
• Arms at 90°
• Widest grip

CSB Pin Press
268x5
290x5
301x5

Chest Supported Rows
120x8x3sets
SS
Tate Press
60x8
70x8x2sets

DB Sides
25x15x3sets
SS
Band Tri PD
70x3sets
• Red band

Nearing the end of my own personal programming. His is still conjugate based, but less emphasis on the accessory work.


----------



## tinymk

Great work as always buddy


----------



## Metalhead1

Our gym finally got busted yesterday. Cops chained the backdoor. In the process of moving shit from our gym to a storage unit for the time being. 

My state's shelter in place goes into effect tomorrow. ****ing weird times.


----------



## tinymk

Weird times indeed.  Do whatever you can brother.


----------



## Metalhead1

Deads 1RM
135 + 280
185 + 280
225 + 280
275 + 280
315 + 280
365 + 280 PR
385 + 280 miss. ****ed the positioning off the floor. Got past my knees. Just missed the lockout.
• Monster mini (280)

Backdown sets
255 + 280 x 3 x 5 

45° Back Raise
3x15
• empty bar w/Mini bands (160)

Leg Curls 
2x20
Doubled mini bands 

Abs
2x50
• Strong band


----------



## tinymk

Congratulations on your PR brother


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Congratulations on your PR brother



Thank you. First time using this much band tension. Technique cost me more, but I'll take this one for now.


----------



## Metalhead1

Bench 1RM
Bar + 120
111 + 120
155 + 120
199 + 120
231 + 120
243 + 120
265 + 120
• Monster mini (120)
Bench technique was complete shit today. Realized after talking with a few people that i'm too high on my traps, and in turn, I'm losing my lats in the process. 

Backdown sets
70% 187 x 3 x 5

Bent over Rows 
89 x 3 x 10
• Monster mini (120)
Did these off the platform on the bench set up. 

DB Pullovers
65 x 3 x 15

Tate Press
55 x 3 x 12

Curls
20 x 3 x 20


----------



## tinymk

Get that set up rock solid brother.  It will only amplify problems under big weight if not set correctly. 
great work


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Get that set up rock solid brother.  It will only amplify problems under big weight if not set correctly.
> great work



It damn sure did. I got it next time.


----------



## Metalhead1

April 16, 2020
Squat 
253 x 10 x 2
• Average band (160)

Deads
243 x 10 x 1
• Mini bands (150)

RDL
221 x 3 x 10

DB Swings
40 x 3 x 15

Abs
3x20
• Blue band
________________________________________

April 17, 2020
Bench 
155 x 9 x 3
• Mini bands (90)

4 Board Press
243 x 3 x 5
• Mini bands (90)

DB Pullover 
65 x 3 x 20

Rows off bench
155 x 10 x 3
• Mini bands (90)

Tate Press
45 x 3 x 15

Hammer Curls
20 x 3 x 15

Last two days of training. 2 week of offseason. 4 more weeks before the actual peak begins for 10 weeks. 

He lowered my squat working weights a bit to help me transfer from box squats to free squats.


----------



## tinymk

Still getting some good work in brother


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid lifting.  Definitely keeping up with this log.


----------



## Metalhead1

April 19, 2020
Giant Cambered Bar 1RM
Bar
131
175
241
285
351
395
439
461 
Stopped here due to left knee being weird. Definitely had more, but my torso angle was slightly too far forward causing me to sit back farther than I need to. 

Backdown 
75% 345 x 2 x 5
________________________________________

April 21, 2020
Fat Bar Bench 1RM
Bar
111
155
221
265
309
331
353
Didn't have access to our fat bar. So, we improvised with a pool noodle. Effective. Form is better, but technique issues caused me more weight here. Elbow flare out of the bottom was problematic.

Backdown 
75% 265 x 2 x 5

Lat PD
160 x 3 x 10

Cable Rows
160 x 3 x 10

Tricep PD
70 x 15
80 x 2 x 15

Curls
45 x 2 x 20


----------



## tinymk

Solid well thought out work brother


----------



## Metalhead1

April 23, 2020
Squat 
275 x 8 x 2
• Average bands (160)

Deads
275 x 8 x 1
• Mini bands (150)

RDL
245 x 3 x 8
________________________________________

April 24, 2020
Bench 
155 x 9 x 3
• Mini bands (90)

3 Board
243 x 3 x 5
• Mini bands (90)

Lats 
160 x 3 x 10

Rows
160 x 3 x 10

Cable Triceps PD
80 x 3 x 15

DB Hammer Curls 
20 x 3 x 20

Abs
2 x 50
• Strong band

Last wave of this 3 weeks cycle. Weights will cycle back down. AR will increase for the last 3 weeks of "offseason" before the 10 week peak begins.
Squats - Strong bands
Deads, bench, and boards - monster mini's


----------



## tinymk

Good all around work being done even under the worst conditions. great stuff


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Good all around work being done even under the worst conditions. great stuff



We've moved our gym shit 4 times. From the og gym, to one of our guy's place of business.

Then, the co owner got pissed so we moved to a storage unit last week. We were told we could lift there by an employee. Worked good for a week until the boss came back saying can't "loiter". 

Now, we're in a friend's basement until the og gym opens.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> We've moved our gym shit 4 times. From the og gym, to one of our guy's place of business.
> 
> Then, the co owner got pissed so we moved to a storage unit last week. We were told we could lift there by an employee. Worked good for a week until the boss came back saying can't "loiter".
> 
> Now, we're in a friend's basement until the og gym opens.



One of the best gyms in the US was in a storage unit back in the day.  Had the priviledge to train there a handful of times.  Last year I talked to an old friend about opening up a unit and putting equipment in it and he informed me it wouldn't work nowadays.  

I also see someone likes bands...


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> One of the best gyms in the US was in a storage unit back in the day.  Had the priviledge to train there a handful of times.  Last year I talked to an old friend about opening up a unit and putting equipment in it and he informed me it wouldn't work nowadays.
> 
> I also see someone likes bands...



It was a legit set up. Tight, but effective. They are weird about them now it seems. We used to have band practice out of them 10 years ago. Apparently that's where the "loitering" part came from. 

Bands are a staple in my training. I did like to alternate between bands and chains a while back, but the guy writing my programming has me using bands for these waves. Not really expecting chains to show up in the peak.


----------



## Metalhead1

Deads 
155
221
265
331
375
441
Goal - Beat 485
Miss 496 2x
• Doubled mini bands (150)
• Smaller briefs. Positioning issues 
Today was purely positioning issues. Got some smaller briefs, and I learned that smaller briefs are for squats. Not deads. Next time.

Back down 
75% 2 x 5
365 x ~5
309 x 5
• Doubled mini bands (150)

45° ext
Bar x 10
95 x 2 x 10
• Doubled Mini bands (150)

Leg curls
3 x 25 each leg 
• Light bands

Abs
1 x 50
2 x 25
• Strong band


----------



## tinymk

Your a smart athlete, learn from workouts like this and bust through barriers.


----------



## Metalhead1

April 28, 2020
Bench w/mini bands (90)
Goal - 309
Bands + bar
111
155
199
221
243
265
309 miss halfway. Stupid jump btw
287
292
298

Back down
75% 226 x 2 x 5
• Mini bands (90)

Rows 170 x 3 x 10

Lats 170 x 3 x 10

Inc Tate Press 55 x 3 x 15

Curls 20 x 3 x 20
SS
Tri PD 
3 x F
• Mini bands


----------



## tinymk

Solid work as always brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

Squats
231 + 200 bands x 8 x 2
First time squatting in the new, smaller briefs. Damn near cut circulation off in my quads. Other than that, squats are much easier 

Deads 
221 + 280 bands x 8 x 1

DB Swings 
45 x 3 x 15

Ham curls
3 x F
• Mini bands

Abs
4 x 25
• Strong + mini band


----------



## Metalhead1

May 1, 2020
Bench 
155 + 120 x 9 x 3
• Monster mini bands (120)

5 Board
243 + 120 x 3 x 5
• Monster mini bands (120)
Triceps took a beating on these. Added band press downs since they're being weak bitches 

Bent over Rows
155 + 120 bands x 3 x 10 

DB Pullover w/mini band
60 x 3 x 10
Used the band to help keep my lats contracted through the entire motion

Cable PD
80 x 3 x 15

Cable Curls 
20 x 3 x 20
SS
Band PD
3 x F


----------



## tinymk

Nice work brother. Do you have a meet picked out?


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Nice work brother. Do you have a meet picked out?



First of August. 2 more weeks of "offseason". Then a 10 week peak.


----------



## Metalhead1

May 3, 2020
Bow Bar Squat
165 x 5
231 x 5
275 x 3
341
385
451
495
517
539
561
Left knee wiggled out of the hole. Stopped here.

Backdown set
80% 451 x 5

PR day. Getting confidence in my free squat again. I would have kept increasing had my knee not ****ed up. I've learned to call it any day technique breaks down to save bigger weights for later. 12 weeks out


----------



## BrotherIron

Bars moving... Nice numbers.  Bow Bar?


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> Bars moving... Nice numbers.  Bow Bar?



Duffalo bar. Little easier on the shoulders than the straight bar. Different story when benching with it however.


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Duffalo bar. Little easier on the shoulders than the straight bar. Different story when benching with it however.



Ahhh.  We have a buffalo bar at my gym.  Never heard it called that.


----------



## Metalhead1

12 Weeks Out, Day 3 - DE Lower

Friday - May 8, 2019

SQUAT - w/strong band

253 x 8 x 2

• 200 bands (average, mm, mini)

DEADLIFT - w/ MonsterMini-bands

243 x 8 x 1
• 280 bands

Kettlebell Swings - 
55 x 3 x 15

Ham Curls
3 x F
• Mini band
SS
Pulldown Abs 
3 x F
• Strong band

Scheduling got screwed yesterday. Good news is my governor is letting our gyms open Monday. Scenario is, not sure our gym is going to open. 

So, our gang is in the talk of opening our own private gym. Back to our monolift, and more room...so READY


----------



## tinymk

Nice workout buddy


----------



## Metalhead1

11 Weeks Out, Day 1 - ME Lower

May 11, 2019

Deads + 90 bands
155 + 90 x 5
265 + 90 x 3
331 + 90 x 3
375 + 90 x 1
441 + 90 x 1 
485 + 90 x 1
507 + 90 x 1
529 + 90 x 1
540 + 90 x 1
Deads felt great today. Last set moved well, but there was a slight forward lean halfway up. Lockout was fine, but there was a slight form breakdown, so I called it. 

My coach told me I need to learn when to call it, and not miss. By missing I'm reinforcing bad habits, and bad form making it harder to recover, or even increasing chance of injury. 

Plus side, he gave me forecasted numbers based off of the past 6 weeks for the meet, and this number is almost in the upper tier of numbers. Last week of offseason, and 10 week peak starts next Monday.

Back Down Sets:
80% 432 + 90 x 5

45° Back Raises 
135 x 10
185 x 2 x 10


Leg Curls 
3 x F
• Monster mini bands
SS
Abs
3 x F
• Strong band


----------



## tinymk

Awesome dead work brother.  Strong AF


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Awesome dead work brother.  Strong AF



Thanks. Them and squats are definitely starting to click


----------



## Metalhead1

11 Weeks Out, Day 2 - ME Upper
May 12, 2020

BENCH PRESS + 50 bands
90 + 50 x 8
155 + 50 x 5
199 + 50 x 3
243 + 50 x 1
265 + 50 x 1
309 + 50 x 1
331 + 50 x 1

Back Down Sets:
80% 265 + 50 x 5

DB Rows 
110 x 3 x 10

Pulldowns
200 x 3 x 10

Inc Tate 
60 x 3 x 10

Hammer Curls
40 x 3 x 10

Back in the shirt next week. Absolutely despise raw benching right now.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

admire the dedication my man...seems like your getting it..looking forward to see how you like competing.


----------



## Metalhead1

Ragingmenace223 said:


> admire the dedication my man...seems like your getting it..looking forward to see how you like competing.



Thanks man. It's definitely a process with something new to learn at every turn. 

Im ready to compete. At least i will he fully ready in 10 weeks. Barring nothing major, I have one lined up in December as well.


----------



## PZT

Strong lifts man!


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> Strong lifts man!



Thanks man. Bigger ones to happen real soon


----------



## Metalhead1

11 Weeks Out, Day 3 - DE Lower
May 14, 2019

SQUAT - w/ STRONG-bands
275 + 200 x 6 x 2

DEADLIFT - w/ MonsterMini-bands
265 + 280 x 6 x 1

Kettlebell Swings 
60 x 3 x 15

Ham Curls
3 x F
SS
Pulldown Abs 
3 F

Last dynamic lower day of the offseason. Dynamic upper tomorrow, and the peak begins Sunday.


----------



## Boogieman

Way to get at it!!!


----------



## Grizzly911

Good workouts, Metal. Do you also use chains as resistance too?


----------



## Metalhead1

11 Weeks Out, Day 4 - DE Upper
May 15, 2019

BENCH PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
155 + 120 x 8 x 3

3-BOARD PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
242 + 120 x 5 (pinky on rings)

4-Board
221 + 120 x 5 x 2 (half thumb from smooth, trigger on smooth)

Belt Squat V-Bar Rows
205 x 3 x 10

Speed bench was better. Boards turned into a shitshow. Added a board and lowered the weight a tad to improve my form. 

Didn't do many accessories as we were helping a few people get their squat tecnnique down, and we did. 

One thing I enjoy most about this sport is not only self improvement, but helping others improve as well.


----------



## Metalhead1

Grizzly911 said:


> Good workouts, Metal. Do you also use chains as resistance too?



Yes. I did quite often before I hired my coach. The last 6 weeks have been all bands, but chains will be added in the peak very soon.


----------



## tinymk

Great work buddy! Your gonna have a good meet


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Great work buddy! Your gonna have a good meet



Really looking forward to it. 

Meet prep starts Sunday. Along with moving all of our shit to our new place as well. Im going to be relieved when the move, and setup is finally done.


----------



## PZT

Moving is always a headache


----------



## Metalhead1

155 x 5 
209 x 3
275 x 1 
325 x 1 
374 x 1 

SUIT UP
424 x 1 
473 x 1

Wraps 
523 x 1 

Rev Mini bands
573 x 1 

573 is my projected opener in 10 weeks. Hitting 561 in briefs alone two weeks ago was easier than today with the suit and wraps. 

SSB GM
Max 5
172 x 5
238 x 5
Back smoked

45° back raise w/monster mini
3 x 15

Single Leg Curls
50 x 3 x 15

Abs
3 x 25
• Strong band


----------



## PZT

Always wanted to try briefs or a squat suit. Looks cool as helll


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> Always wanted to try briefs or a squat suit. Looks cool as helll



Briefs are fun once you find the right ones. Suit on top of that is just hell


----------



## PZT

I knew wraps took awhile to get use to, can only imagine a suit or shirt


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> I knew wraps took awhile to get use to, can only imagine a suit or shirt



Wraps were pretty easy to get used to. Learming how to wrap properly was the more difficult part


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Wraps were pretty easy to get used to. Learming how to wrap properly was the more difficult part



It changed my form a lot. I think I squatted for 4-5 years before I ever tried them.


----------



## tinymk

Nice numbers buddy! Can’t wait to see you further into prep


----------



## BrotherIron

I'm antsy to squat this Sun because I get to wrap my knees.  Wraps are a labor of love... a love/ hate relationship.


----------



## Metalhead1

10 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Tuesday - May 19, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ Texas Power Bar
132 x 1 x 5 
187 x 1 x 3 
225 x 1 x 1 

(Add Shirt)
286 x 1 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
325 x 1 x 1 ~ 2-Board 
363 x 1 x 1 ~ 1-Board 
402 x 1 x 1 ~ 3-Board
435 x 1 x 1 ~ 3-Board
457 x 1 x 1 ~ 3-Board

All I had time for today. Good thing too, because the fatigue from moving the gym all weekend has kicked my ass. No issues bench wise today.


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> It changed my form a lot. I think I squatted for 4-5 years before I ever tried them.



That's smart. I tried using them before I learned how to squat. That was not smart haha



tinymk said:


> Nice numbers buddy! Can’t wait to see you further into prep



Thanks brother. I'm stoked about it. About to get even better now that we're done moving all our shit. Now i can focus more on the weights.



BrotherIron said:


> I'm antsy to squat this Sun because I get to wrap my knees.  Wraps are a labor of love... a love/ hate relationship.



That they are! You still using the golds?


----------



## DEADlifter

\m/  When is the meet?


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> \m/  When is the meet?



August 1st brother. Still a ways to go


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> .....That they are! You still using the golds?



No... Since I haven't wrapped in almost 2yrs I'm going back to the Titan RPM's and then from there I'll advanced to the THP's and from there go back to my Sig Golds.  Going back to the beginning and retarting with the first wraps I used (a new set but the same I learned with).  I get goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## Metalhead1

BrotherIron said:


> No... Since I haven't wrapped in almost 2yrs I'm going back to the Titan RPM's and then from there I'll advanced to the THP's and from there go back to my Sig Golds.  Going back to the beginning and retarting with the first wraps I used (a new set but the same I learned with).  I get goosebumps thinking about it.



That sounds like a good idea. Save the wraps that require pliers later


----------



## Boogieman

Excellent job metal! You are putting up awesome numbers, your gonna kick some serious ass come Aug 1st!


----------



## Metalhead1

10 Weeks Out, Day 3 - Dynamic Effort Lower
Thursday - May 21, 2020

SQUAT - w/ AVERAGE-bands 
231 + 160  x 10 x 2

DEADLIFT - w/ Mini-bands 
220 + 150 x 10 x 1

GLUTE-HAM RAISES
Med Ball x 3 x 10

REVERSE HYPERS
90 x 10
115 x 10
140 x 10

STANDING ABS
3 x 20
• Strong band 

Back to the first wave of weights and tension. Nothing crazy. Just fun.


----------



## tinymk

Man you equipped guy use the shit out of those bands lol. I do em every 4-5 weeks and they make me sore.  Great work!!


----------



## Metalhead1

10 Weeks Out, Day 4 - Dynamic Effort Upper
Friday - May 22, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ Mini-bands (90)
132 + 90 x 9 x 3

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ Mini-bands (90)
220 + 90 x 3 x 5

LAT PULLDOWNS
180 x 3 x 10

LOW CABLE ROWS
180 x 3 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
90 x 3 x 10

Band PD
1xF

Back to the first bench wave. Lowered the weights to focus more on form. Speed, and lockout mainly. Setup was on point. So, it should carry forward after fixing the motor patterns.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Man you equipped guy use the shit out of those bands lol. I do em every 4-5 weeks and they make me sore.  Great work!!



Haha yeah man. At least two days a week. So far it's paying off. 

The plan he has me on is much more thought out than how i programmed myself. Before i was using bands on most of the compound movements. They wrecked the shit out of my flexors, and elbows mainly


----------



## tinymk

I love using doubled up minis on my heavy closegrips towards the end of meet prep. That make my lockout ****ing strong but work my elbows hard as well.  Stay on course brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

9 Weeks Out, Day 1 - Max Effort Lower
Sunday - May 24, 2020

DEADLIFT - w/ Texas Deadlift Bar
(Add Briefs)
155 x 1 x 5 
203 x 1 x 3 
275 x 1 x 1 
(Add Suit)
325 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks
374 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
424 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
474 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
523 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
551 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
584 x 1 x 1 ~ 4” Blocks 
These were on the easier side. Just getting time in all the gear. Positioning is the main hassle. The suit i use has 3 cords on the sides. So, I'm working on the best combo as far as how tight, or how loose I need them for each lift. 

SUSP. GOOD MORNING - w/ Cambered Bar
(Beltless)
Max 5
175 x 5
241 x 5
285 x 5
307 x 5

45° BACK RAISES
Med Ball x 3 x 10
SS
Single LEG CURLS
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
SS
LYING ABS
3 x 20


----------



## tinymk

Excellent pulls brother.


----------



## DEADlifter

Killing it every time bro! Great work


----------



## Metalhead1

9 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Tuesday - May 26, 2020

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ Texas Power Bar
Max 1
155 x 1 x 5 
187 x 1 x 3 
225 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
286 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
325 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
353 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
375 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
397 x 1 x 1 ~ 4-Board 
419 x 2 x 1 ~ 4--Board 
Slight flare first rep. Took it again. Less flare but slower rep. 

DUMBBELL EXTENSIONS
Max 10
5 x 10
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 10 
Idea of this was to get volume with lower weights. Pre exhaust the triceps and to avoid possible elbow irritation. Key was locking out every single rep

CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS
60 x 3 x 10 
• 3 sec pause

LAT PULLDOWNS
150 x 10
170 x 2 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
80 x 3 x 10


----------



## tinymk

Nice board work buddy


----------



## sfw509

Out-****ing-standing.

Awesome numbers!


----------



## Metalhead1

9 Weeks Out, Day 3 - Dynamic Effort Lower
Thursday - May 28, 2020

SQUAT - w/ AVERAGE-bands
253 + 160 x 10 x 2
45 seconds rest

DEADLIFT - w/ Mini-bands
242 + 150 x 10 x 1
30 seconds rest

GLUTE-HAM RAISES
Med ball x 3 x 10
• 2 chains around neck 

REVERSE HYPERS
180 x 3 x 10

STANDING ABS
3 x 20
• Strong band


----------



## Metalhead1

9 Weeks Out, Day 4 - Dynamic Effort Upper
Friday - May 29, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ Mini-bands (90)
133 + 90 x 9 x 3
3 sets each grip

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ Mini-bands (90)
221 + 90 x 3 x 5
1 set each grip

LAT PULLDOWNS
180 x 10
190 x 2 x 10

LOW CABLE ROWS
190 x 2 x 10
200 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
90 x 2 x 10
100 x 10

More speed work. Technique is better. Accessory weights increasing. Squats and chains Sunday.


----------



## Metalhead1

Little health update.

The left ball began swelling about two weeks ago again. I'm on the second round of antibiotics, but this time they're not working like before. 

The pain has become increasingly worse and more persistent than before. Pretty sure I may have  a hernia once again that may be causing this. 

Training will most likely be limited to two days this week. Hopefully I'll be able to see the urologist this week to get more definitive answers.


----------



## tinymk

Wishing you a speedy recovery brother!!


----------



## DEADlifter

Hate to hear that Metal.  Good luck brother


----------



## BrotherIron

Damn dude, sorry to hear that.  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Metalhead1

Thank you. I plan to stay the course, and train as much as my body allows to at least get through the meet in 8 weeks.


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Little health update.
> 
> The left ball began swelling about two weeks ago again.
> 
> I'm on the second round of antibiotics, but this time they're not working like before.
> 
> .



Stop seeing FD and you might be able to ditch the antibiotics. 

Can he still fit both balls in his mouf?

hope all this works out for you.


----------



## Gibsonator

lol dude you and ur ballz problems :32 (18):


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> lol dude you and ur ballz problems :32 (18):



Yeah it's bullshit


----------



## Metalhead1

8 Weeks Out, Day 1 - Max Effort Lower
Sunday - May 31, 2020

SQUAT - w/ chains (150)
Max 1
165 + 150 x 5
231 + 150 x 3 
275 + 150 x 1 
325 + 150 x 1 
374 + 150 x 1 
424 + 150 x 1 
Stopped because knee popped out of groove on the way up. Most likely the leg of the brief sliding up. Top rep was easy overall. 

DEADLIFT - w/ chains (150)
Max 5
265 + 150 x 3 
331 + 150 x 5
Under shot the top set. Should have gone with 375

Single LEG CURLS
75 x 3 x 10

Abs
2 x 20
• Strong band


----------



## Metalhead1

8 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Monday - June 1, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ chains (106)
Max 1
Bar + 106
89 + 106
155 + 106
199 + 106
221 + 106
243 + 106
265 + 106
281 + 106

Metal Shirt 
2-Board
336 + 106 two singles
Got a new shirt. So, had to try it out after raw work. 

E-Z-BAR EXTENSIONS
103 x 10
125 x 10

CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS w/ chains (20 each)
60 x 3 x 10 paused 

LAT PULLDOWNS
190 x 3 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
100 x 10
110 x 2 x 10

Last workout for the week. Got shit going on at work, and just going to rest up for squats next week


----------



## Metalhead1

8 Weeks Out, Day 3 - Dynamic Effort Lower
Thursday - June 4, 2020

SQUAT - w/ AVERAGE-bands
275 + 160 x 8 x 2
• 45 seconds rest
• Finished squats and immediately went into deadlifts that I already had set up

DEADLIFT - w/ Mini-bands
265 + 150 x 8 x 1
• 30 seconds rest

GLUTE-HAM RAISES
Med Ball x 3 x 10
• 3 chains arond neck 

REVERSE HYPERS
230 x 3 x 10

STANDING ABS
3 x 20
• Strong band

Work plans changed. Still on schedule. 3rd week of this wave with this band tension on squats and deads. Increasing band tension next week for the next 3.


----------



## Metalhead1

8 Weeks Out, Day 4 - Dynamic Effort Upper
Friday - June 5, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ Mini-bands
133 + 90 x 9 x 3
Finished in 7 minutes. Minimal rest, and alternating grips. Best form and speed so far.

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ Mini-bands
221 + 90 x 3 x 5

LAT PULLDOWNS
190 x 3 x 10

LOW CABLE ROWS
200 x 3 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
100 x 10
110 x 2 x 10

Quick and effective day. Now time for an ultrasound. Resting the weekend, and big squat day Monday.


----------



## tinymk

Nice work brother!!


----------



## Metalhead1

Had an ultrasound. No signs of a hernia thankfully. Couldn't get anything definitive because of the swelling. They did a full metabolic panel to rule out any possible cancer that may have formed somewhere. 

3 more weeks of antibiotics. Ultrasound again in 3 werks. He asked if I could stop lifting and I told him I'd rather not. So, I'm not going to. 

If no markers come from the panel, or the urine, then he's going to order a full ct scan of my abdomen. To be continued...


----------



## tinymk

The shit is ongoing is seems to never stop and they always want you to stop lifting. Like asking me to not breath.  Glad to hear your passing with flying colors.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> The shit is ongoing is seems to never stop and they always want you to stop lifting. Like asking me to not breath.  Glad to hear your passing with flying colors.



Exactly. Thankfully he was cool when I told him i didn't want to stop. 

He was also cool when I told him about my test usage. Figured I needed to be upfront with him doing the metabolic panel. He just asked a few questions to see if I was taking care of myself. Then said it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Metalhead1

7 Weeks Out, Day 1 - Max Effort Lower
Monday - June 8, 2020

SQUAT - w/ Texas Squat Bar
165 x 1 
231 x 1 
275 x 1 
325 x 1
374 x 1 
(Add Suit)
424 x 1 
473 x 1 
(Add Knee Wraps)
523 x 1 
573 x 1 
606 x 1 ~ Reverse Mini-bands

GOOD MORNING - w/ Safety Squat Bar
(Beltless)
Max 5
152 x 5
202 x 5
242 x 5

Rev Hypers
100 x 10
190 x 2 x 10

Traveled 2.5 hours away to train with some multiply guys. Learned a lot with this session. Best squat session by far


----------



## tinymk

Nice work brother.  Nice to see some good weight on the bar.


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Nice work brother.  Nice to see some good weight on the bar.



For sure. Moved the easiest of the day. The wedge before the pick was by far the best. Making the top set the easiest. That will be my 2nd attempt in August.


----------



## Metalhead1

7 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Tuesday - June 9, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ Texas Power Bar
132 x 5 
187 x 3
225 x 1 
(Add Shirt)
286 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
325 x 1 ~ 2-Board 
363 x 1 ~ 1-Board 
402 x 1 ~ 2-Board
435 x 1 ~ 2-Board 
457 x 1 ~ 2-Board

TATE PRESS
55 x 20

LAT PULLDOWNS
150 x 2 x 15

PUSHDOWNS
80 x 3 x 10

Tri band burn for bloodflow

Pressed for time and had to condense some exercises. Shirt work without a spotter is sketchy. Didn't have my feet set on the top set until after the rack. About ****ed myself, but overall good day considering minimal rest after squats yesterday. Helps conditioning, right?


----------



## Metalhead1

7 Weeks Out, Day 3 - Dynamic Effort Lower
Thursday - June 11, 2020

SQUAT - w/ STRONG-bands
231 + 200 x 8 x 2

DEADLIFT - w/ MonsterMini-bands
220 + 280 x 8 x 1

Giant Set
GLUTE-HAM RAISES
25 x 10
35 x 2 x 10
SS
REVERSE HYPERS
90 x 10
125 x 2 x 10
SS
STANDING ABS
3 x 20
• Strong band

New 3 week wave with more band tension on Squats, and Deads. Squats were perfect. Deads felt slightly off technique wise. Moved fast at least. Light(er) week accessory wise.


----------



## tinymk

Nice work my friend.  Keep it pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Metalhead1

7 Weeks Out, Day 4 - Dynamic Effort Upper
Friday - June 12, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
132 + 120 x 9 x 3

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
220 + 120 x 3 x 5

Bench was pretty lethargic today. Couldnt focus. Couldnt set up right.

No accessories today. Fatigue is still kicking my ass from earlier this week. Not what I normally do, but i didnt feel adding extra stress would help in recovery today.


----------



## Metalhead1

6 Weeks Out, Day 1 - Max Effort Lower
Sunday - June 14, 2020

DEADLIFT - w/ Texas Deadlift Bar
(Add Briefs)
166 x 5 
232 x 3
286 x 1 
(Add suit, no briefs)
336 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks 
385 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks 
435 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks 
485 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks 
534 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks (opener)
562 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks (2-3rd)
595 x 1 ~ 2” Blocks (aggressive 3rd)
Briefs and suit were too aggressive last time on these. Opted for suit only, and positioning was way better. 595 moved well. It's going to depend on how tired i am if I attempt it on meet day.

SUSP. GOOD MORNING - w/ Cambered Bar
(Beltless)
Max 5
176 x 5
286 x 5
330 x 5 PR

Rev Hypers
70 x 15
90 x 2 x 15

Single LEG CURLS
77x 3 x 15
SS
LYING ABS
40 x 3 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

What are briefs and suit?


----------



## Gibsonator

CohibaRobusto said:


> What are briefs and suit?



1st rule of fight club....


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damnit Gibs!!! How am I supposed to learn anything around here? Lol


----------



## Metalhead1

CohibaRobusto said:


> What are briefs and suit?



Supportive equipment. Squat suit, briefs, bench shirt etc. It's part of the multiply powerlifting side. You could get single ply, but then you would get shit on by both raw, and multiply lifters. 

Sizing is difficult. Learning the gear is difficult. Doing it alone is difficult, BUT it's way more fun to me than raw lifting.


----------



## Grizzly911

Good work, Metal. Are you on the program that Louie Simmons uses?


----------



## Metalhead1

Grizzly911 said:


> Good work, Metal. Are you on the program that Louie Simmons uses?



Thanks man.

I hired a coach a while back for the peak, and I'm following his programming. It is based off of Conjugate principles that Louie popularized. 

Biggest difference is there's less variety in the movements, and no box squats. Which is good for me, because I needed to relearn how to squat with equipment.


----------



## Grizzly911

Metalhead1 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I hired a coach a while back for the peak, and I'm following his programming. It is based off of Conjugate principles that Louie popularized.
> 
> Biggest difference is there's less variety in the movements, and no box squats. Which is good for me, because I needed to relearn how to squat with equipment.



Oh cool, that sounds like good stuff!


----------



## Metalhead1

Health update: bloodwork came back fine. The only marker that showed elevated was the Alpha Fetoprotein. 

He gave the range of 0-3. Mine being a 9. So, going back next week for a ct scan to rule out any tumors, lymphoma, etc. 

If that comes back clear, we're going to schedule (after the meet) for a procedure for them to check for testicular cancer.


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Health update: bloodwork came back fine. The only marker that showed elevated was the Alpha Fetoprotein.
> 
> He gave the range of 0-3. Mine being a 9. So, going back next week for a ct scan to rule out any tumors, lymphoma, etc.
> 
> If that comes back clear, we're going to schedule (after the meet) for a procedure for them to check for testicular cancer.



Glad you are on top of this! Easier to fix with early intervention if it is something malignant. 

Keep
us posted.


----------



## Metalhead1

6 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Tuesday - June 16, 2020

3-BOARD PRESS - w/ Texas Power Bar
Max 1
155 x 5 
187 x 3 
225 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
286 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
325 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
353 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
375 x 1 ~ 3-Board 
397 x 1 ~ 3-Board
Stopped here. 402 was the next projected attempt, but it would have been too much of a struggle. Recovery is less than optimal at this point still.

DUMBBELL EXTENSIONS
Max 10
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10
Idea of this was to get volume with lower weights. Pre exhaust the triceps and to avoid possible elbow irritation. Key was locking out every single rep

CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS
65 x 3 x 10
• 3 second holds 

LOW ROWS 
150 x 3 x 10
I normally do these seated on the floor. Today, I did low cable rows from a high(er) box seated position. To see if I can activate a part of my back I normally don't.

PUSHDOWNS
100 x 3 x 10

BAND BURN
1 x F
For tricep bloodflow/recovery


----------



## Metalhead1

This is the video that made me realize I need to pay attention to how I change up the way I do rows, and lat pulldowns.


----------



## Metalhead1

6 Weeks Out, Day 3 - Dynamic Effort Lower
Thursday - June 18, 2020

SQUAT - w/ STRONG-bands
263 + 200 x 8 x 2
• 45 seconds rest 

DEADLIFT - w/ MonsterMini-bands
243 + 280 x 8 x 1
• 30 seconds rest

GLUTE-HAM RAISES
45 x 3 x 10
SS
REVERSE HYPERS
125 x 10
160 x 2 x 10
SS
STANDING ABS
3 x 20
• Strong band


----------



## tinymk

Best to you, as always, stay on top of that shit.  I would have got bloodwork done at 3 weeks out from the meet, we would have caught some of my shit and I would not be where I am today.  Sitting the bench....... again.  Stay on it


----------



## Metalhead1

tinymk said:


> Best to you, as always, stay on top of that shit.  I would have got bloodwork done at 3 weeks out from the meet, we would have caught some of my shit and I would not be where I am today.  Sitting the bench....... again.  Stay on it



Didn't sound like you would have been able to detect what happened to you brother. 

Positive note, you're still bigger, and stronger than all of us! October will be here before you know it, and you can do what you do.


----------



## Metalhead1

6 Weeks Out, Day 4 - Dynamic Effort Upper
Friday - June 19, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
132 + 120 x 9 x 3

4-BOARD PRESS - w/ MonsterMini-bands
220 + 120 x 3 x 5

Didn't do accessories. Helped a guy fix his deadlift and squat technique as he's 4 weeks out. Plus, a chick needed help with her sumo pulls...

Squats and deads with chains Sunday.


----------



## Metalhead1

5 Weeks Out, Day 1 - Max Effort Lower
Sunday - June 21, 2020

SQUAT - w/ 3 chains per side (106)
Max 1
165 + 106 x 5
231 + 106 x 3
275 + 106 x 1
325 + 106 x 1 
374 + 106 x 1 
407 + 106 x 1 
429 + 106 x 1 
451 + 106 x 1 
Squats became mental today. Many reasons, but they're not excuses. 15lbs off from my opener. It'll be there game day. 

DEADLIFT - w/ 3 chains per side (106)
Max 3
265 + 106 x 3 
331 + 106 x 3 
375 + 106 x 3 
419 + 106 x 3 
Not so mental here, and it showed. Last set is where we've projected my opener where it's supposed to be. 

Accessories tomorrow for recovery. All you father's enjoy your day!


----------



## Gibsonator

good work there brother!


----------



## tinymk

Your always getting good work and it will pay off I will live vicariously though you for a few weeks


----------



## Metalhead1

5 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
Tuesday - June 23, 2020

BENCH PRESS - w/ 70 in chains
Max 1
Bar + 70 numerous reps
89 + 70 x 8
133 + 70 x 5 
166 + 70 x 3
199 + 70 x 1
221 + 70 x 1
254 + 70 x 1
276 + 70 x 1
287 + 70 x 1

Spoto 
265 x 2 x 5 
Changed from ext to spotos, as i felt i needed more work off the chest.

CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS 
65 x 3 x 15

LOW ROWS
150 x 10
170 x 10
180 x 10

PUSHDOWNS
100 x 10
120 x 2 x 10

Band triceps for bloodflow
1xF


----------



## Skullcrusher

Metalhead1 said:


> 5 Weeks Out, Day 2 - Max Effort Upper
> Tuesday - June 23, 2020
> 
> BENCH PRESS - w/ 70 in chains
> Max 1
> Bar + 70 numerous reps
> 89 + 70 x 8
> 133 + 70 x 5
> 166 + 70 x 3
> 199 + 70 x 1
> 221 + 70 x 1
> 254 + 70 x 1
> 276 + 70 x 1
> 287 + 70 x 1
> 
> Spoto
> 265 x 2 x 5
> Changed from ext to spotos, as i felt i needed more work off the chest.
> 
> CHEST SUPPORTED ROWS
> 65 x 3 x 15
> 
> LOW ROWS
> 150 x 10
> 170 x 10
> 180 x 10
> 
> PUSHDOWNS
> 100 x 10
> 120 x 2 x 10
> 
> Band triceps for bloodflow
> 1xF


 

You rock sir! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Metalhead1

Turns out it was the beta subunit hcg that was elevated. Not the alpha fetoprotein. 

Beta subunit hcg is a tumor marker for testicular carcinoma. Usually indicating malignancy. Strange thing is it's only slightly elevated by 5 points. Usually it's in the 100's even thousands high. 

I'll know by Friday when he wants to remove it. He knows about my meet, but if he feels it must come out before then, I won't ignore it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Man, good luck. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## DEADlifter

Good luck brother


----------



## Metalhead1

Thursday - June 25, 2020

SQUAT - w/ STRONG-bands
285 +200 x 6 x 2

DEADLIFT - w/ MonsterMini-bands
264 + 280 x 6 x 1

SINGLE LEG HAMSTRING CURLS 
70 x 3 x 15
SS
REVERSE HYPERS
160 x 3 x 10
SS
STANDING ABS
3 X 20
• Strong band 

Bittersweet day. Dr called, and wants to go ahead with surgery rather than waiting. 

So meet is cancelled. Awaiting surgery day. So, I'm going to deload next week, and shoot for a mock meet right before surgery. 

This thread will end around that time. I hope some of you have taken some info and can apply it to your training. If anyone ever has any questions on the conjugate method or anything training wise, don't hesitate to message. Best to you all.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Man, thanks so much for posting all of this good info in your journal. Good luck with the surgery. I'm sure it must be frustrating to work so hard to prepare for this thing and not see it materialize.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Damn man sorry to hear that. At least you can hit that mock meet then get healed up and get ready for another.


----------



## Metalhead1

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man, thanks so much for posting all of this good info in your journal. Good luck with the surgery. I'm sure it must be frustrating to work so hard to prepare for this thing and not see it materialize.



Thanks man. It is, but it'l pay off in the long run. 



Thatgoodfellow said:


> Damn man sorry to hear that. At least you can hit that mock meet then get healed up and get ready for another.



Thanks man. Exactly the plan. Got one in December lined up.


----------



## tinymk

Take care of you brother.  We both have taken our share of getting knocked down in our training cycle.  I expect you’ll have a full recovery and back to training for a meet shortly after.  

best to you my brother


----------



## BrotherIron

Sorry to hear that.  You'll be back and stronger than before.


----------



## Jin

Are you getting the testicle removed? Is there a positive diagnoses of cancer or just highly likely? 

Good luck man. Life has its ups and downs. I don’t envy you but this is just a bump in the road for a guy like you. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Beserker

Well shit.  Sorry to hear this.  You’re doing the right thing... don’t let that C spread.  Scripted TRT for life isn’t the worst thing in the world... I wouldn’t want to lose a nut, but at the end of the day, they just take up space.  Mine are almost gone anyway... I’m at 10 year old status.  I’d keep it in a jar as a souvenir... 
All the best, you’re going to crush in December!


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Are you getting the testicle removed? Is there a positive diagnoses of cancer or just highly likely?
> 
> Good luck man. Life has its ups and downs. I don’t envy you but this is just a bump in the road for a guy like you.
> 
> Keep us posted.



Yes it is being removed July 10th. No definitive diagnosis, but everything points to it being cacnerous. With the swelling, and no treatment working to decrease that, it's basically the next option. They'll do a biopsy while i'm under to know for sure. 

Yeah, small setback. I'll be down 3 weeks again similar to the hernia surgery, but it'll pass quickly.


----------



## Metalhead1

Beserker said:


> Well shit.  Sorry to hear this.  You’re doing the right thing... don’t let that C spread.  Scripted TRT for life isn’t the worst thing in the world... I wouldn’t want to lose a nut, but at the end of the day, they just take up space.  Mine are almost gone anyway... I’m at 10 year old status.  I’d keep it in a jar as a souvenir...
> All the best, you’re going to crush in December!



I told my wife I wanted to get it dipped in gold, and placed on display in the house. She'a not a fan of the idea. 

Trt would be nice, but won't prescribed for one coming out. He said one can sometimes produce enough. Same as how two can't produce enough. Plus, scripted trt has been known to end careers where I work. 

We got the mock meet set for July 6th. So, at least have an idea of where everything is. Then, use that and beat it in December.


----------



## DEADlifter

Metalhead1 said:


> I told my wife I wanted to get it dipped in gold, and placed on display in the house. She'a not a fan of the idea.
> 
> Trt would be nice, but won't prescribed for one coming out. He said one can sometimes produce enough. Same as how two can't produce enough. Plus, scripted trt has been known to end careers where I work.
> 
> We got the mock meet set for July 6th. So, at least have an idea of where everything is. Then, use that and beat it in December.



Aww man you gotta get it bronzed like how Joel McHale had Lance Armstrong's on Ted 2.

To echo what the other guys said.  I have enjoyed this journal and I can't wait to see you on the mend.  Good Luck Brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

DEADlifter said:


> Aww man you gotta get it bronzed like how Joel McHale had Lance Armstrong's on Ted 2.
> 
> To echo what the other guys said.  I have enjoyed this journal and I can't wait to see you on the mend.  Good Luck Brother!



Exactly what I had in mind! Thanks brother. Won't be long.


----------



## Metalhead1

I'm slow, but finally realized videos would be better for a log. Here are some of the Max Effort work recently.





574 squat





606 rev band


----------



## Metalhead1

435 2-Board





457 2-Board. Set up was ****ed before I unracked. Watch my left foot move.


----------



## Metalhead1

562 2" Blocks





595 2" Blocks


----------



## PZT

So Ive only been around for a month or two. Never seen what got you into geared lifting. Id be interested in reading about it


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> So Ive only been around for a month or two. Never seen what got you into geared lifting. Id be interested in reading about it



I was mid prep last year when I decided I was going to swap to gear after the meet. Maybe I watched, and read too much on Westside, and it just intrigued me way more than raw lifting does.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> I was mid prep last year when I decided I was going to swap to gear after the meet. Maybe I watched, and read too much on Westside, and it just intrigued me way more than raw lifting does.



cool man. I remember reading everything I could on westside for a long time. Then I realized I was too cheap to compete and by suits and shirts lol. Had a hard awakening when I stopped box squatting and went back to free squats. Realized my hips weren't strong enough hahaha. Even my bench was crap because I was using geared cues for raw bench. When I started the youtube was just getting big and my town doesn't have knowledgeable long time lifters so its all I had. I do still love some box squatting but I have decided to keep from doing them for a while. Thanks for sharing the story


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> cool man. I remember reading everything I could on westside for a long time. Then I realized I was too cheap to compete and by suits and shirts lol. Had a hard awakening when I stopped box squatting and went back to free squats. Realized my hips weren't strong enough hahaha. Even my bench was crap because I was using geared cues for raw bench. When I started the youtube was just getting big and my town doesn't have knowledgeable long time lifters so its all I had. I do still love some box squatting but I have decided to keep from doing them for a while. Thanks for sharing the story



Same here on the box squats man. After i tore my adductor last year, i started back on the box with briefs. Great support in the hips, and groin area. 

Did that for 4-5 months. Lost the box and was in for a huge surprise. Didn't necessarily create bad habits, but definitely didn't create the best ones. 

That was a huge factor in picking the coach I did for this prep. He doesn't do box squats either. Box squats have their place absolutely, but for me and in my stage so far, box squats can be beneficial later. 

Going equipped is definitely more costly, but also more fun overall. I've bought quite a few things second hand that were already broken in which saved time, were quite cheaper, and all I had to do was work on technique.

Going from raw bench, to shirt, back to raw has been a challenge here too. My technique seems to be better suited for geared bench over raw. I've just come to hate raw bench in general now.


----------



## Metalhead1

Finished up surgery earlier. They had to cut farther than they had to due to the size. He strongly recommended to my wife I take at least 3 weeks off, because of the extra stitches. 

Take a month off. Work on building back up, and start another 16 week peak. Going a little more aggressive this go around to learn the gear more. 

Thank you all for the thoughts, support, and everything else.


----------



## Jin

Metalhead1 said:


> Finished up surgery earlier. They had to cut farther than they had to due to the size. He strongly recommended to my wife I take at least 3 weeks off, because of the extra stitches.
> 
> Take a month off. Work on building back up, and start another 16 week peak. Going a little more aggressive this go around to learn the gear more.
> 
> Thank you all for the thoughts, support, and everything else.



Hows the pain level? Was the cancer/malignancy conformed?

rest up dude.


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Hows the pain level? Was the cancer/malignancy conformed?
> 
> rest up dude.



They sent it off for a biopsy. So, I'll have that information next week. 

The pain is defenitely higher than the hernia surgery last year. Tolerable definitely, but there is a nerve that may be irritated from the extra cutting, and size of the bastard that came out.


----------



## DEADlifter

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you brother.


----------



## Gibsonator

ain't shit gonna stop this man.
you are part of elite group of men that cannot and will not be held down by anything.
glad the surgery went good brother, this too shall pass and only make you stronger.
(can we not get a fukkin fist emoji added to the list here damn!)


----------



## CJ

Heal up soon you strong ass sum'bitch!!!


----------

